# Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!



## Ines (27. Mai 2009)

Liebe Leute,

seit das letzte "Raubfisch"-Magazin erschienen ist, werde ich immer wieder von Boardies angesprochen und erhalte PNs mit der Frage, wie denn der "Raubfisch"-Reporter zu "meinem" Gecko gekommen sei.

Darum möchte ich mich hier mal dazu äußern.

Zur Erinnerung: Ich hatte im letzten Dezember mit einem Gummigecko, den ich bei einer Tombola gewonnen hatte, mal so aus Spaß auf Zander geangelt - und prompt gefangen. Mein Bericht samt Fangfoto hat seinerzeit hier im Board für einige Überraschung und Belustigung gesorgt.

Kurz darauf traf ich besagten Angelreporter bei einem Benefizangeln in Hamburg - und war so unvorsichtig, (so sehe ich das heute), ihm nicht nur von meinem Überraschungsköder zu erzählen, sondern ihm diesen auch noch zu zeigen.

Er hat meinen Gecko sofort fotografiert und ich habe ihm gesagt, wenn er darüber schreibt, möchte er bitte meinen Namen dazu erwähnen. 

Das hat er nun leider nicht gemacht, und ich bin ein bisschen schlauer geworden, was den Umgang mit Leuten angeht, die für Magazine schreiben und dazu immer wieder neue Ideen auftun müssen. Nichts dagegen, aber ich halte es für sauberen Journalismus, wenn man dann auch seine Quellen kenntlich macht (so habe ich es jedenfalls mal gelernt).

Wenn der Autor nun behauptet, er habe das Gummitier in der Spielzeugkiste seines kleinen Bruders gefunden, dann mag das stimmen oder nicht. Dem ist jedenfalls die Geschichte von meinem Geckofang im Board vorausgegangen, die ihm bekannt war. Offenbar sind eine ganze Reihe Leute jetzt irritiert über die Geschichte im "Raubfisch", die nämlich exakt den gleichen Köder durch meine Fangstory vom letzten Dezember hier aus dem AB kennen.

Ich verdiene mein Geld nicht durch Angelstories und bin nicht darauf angewiesen, daraus finanziellen Gewinn zu schlagen - und so habe ich ein gewisses Verständnis dafür, dass Angeljournalisten unter permanentem Ideen- und Produktionsdruck stehen. Gleichwohl ärgere ich mich über einen derart dreisten Ideenklau, der gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre, hätte man die Geschichte ein wenig anders geschrieben.

Hier noch mal das Foto von meinem Gecko-Fang. Ich bin immer noch bärenstolz drauf.|supergri




> *[Anmerkung der Redaktion]*​Thomas Wendt, der Chefredakteur vom Raubfisch hat sich per Mail schon an uns gewandt mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung:
> 
> 
> > Liebe Anglerboardfreunde,
> ...


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Die Welt ist schlecht!!

Ich habe auch mal diebstahlsichere Beamerhalterungen für öffentliche Gebäude entwickelt, konstruiert und umgesetzt, wobei schliesslich bei der Rundmail an alle "wichtigen" und einflussreichen Leute mein Name nicht mal erwähnt wurde.

Die Welt ist schlecht!!


----------



## Fabiasven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Wenn das stimmt ist das ne sauerei. Ich würde das sofort vom Verlag in der nächsten Ausgabe richtig stellen lassen. Das werden die aber nich machen weil die sonst an glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.


----------



## OnTheMove (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Hi,

Gutes weises statement!

Respekt!

Der Raubfisch ist bei mir eh schon lange unten durch. Der Geckobericht bestätigt nur meine einstellung der Zeitschrift gegenüber.

grüße Markus


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Sowas ist echt die größte Schweinerei, die es gibt! #d#q

Eine ausgedachte Story kann jeder in Form eines Artikels niederschreiben. Ein guter und seriöser Journalist sollte mit den wahren Fakten einen guten Artikel schreiben können.

Das Fazit was man auch der ganzen Sache ziehen kann ist, dass man wirklich niemanden etwas "geheimes" erzählen sollte dem man zu 1000% vertrauen kann.


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

FRECHHEIT! also wirklich das gibs doch nicht! nur gut, dass extrem viele angler auch im Anglerboard lesen und nicht nur in Zeitschriften!
würde den bericht ja zu gern mal lesen, gibts den irgendwo im netz? auf raubfisch.de hab ich ihn nicht gefunden?!


----------



## AndreasG (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Hier findest du etwas darüber.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ich war ja nun dabei als Ines ihre ersten und weitere Zander mit dem Gecko gefangen hat. Lustigerweise kann man das bei den Schuppenaalen auch nachlesen. Ich habe noch ein "Fisch und Fang"-Abo und bin jetzt restlos davon überzeugt, dass man keine Zeitschriften braucht und es ist gekündigt. Herr Hänel ist da äußerst dreist vorgegangen und für mich steht dadurch die Glaubwürdigkeit der Angeljournalisten sehr in Frage, auch wenn es vielleicht nur ein schwarzes Schaf ist.


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Tatsache! da kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln!! is echt mieß sowas!


----------



## bodenseepeter (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ich finde das echt Panne! 

Würde doch der Ehre des Autors keinen Abbruch tun, wenn er schreiben würde, dass die Idee nicht auf seiner Miste gewachsen ist. 

Gute Idee--> ausprobiert --> Zander gefangen--->  das hätte für einen guten Artikel doch gereicht, oder??


----------



## AndreasG (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Ich finde das echt Panne!
> 
> Würde doch der Ehre des Autors keinen Abbruch tun, wenn er schreiben würde, dass die Idee nicht auf seiner Miste gewachsen ist.
> 
> Gute Idee--> ausprobiert --> Zander gefangen--->  das hätte für einen guten Artikel doch gereicht, oder??



Das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht und den guten Mann mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was da als Antwort kommt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

da bin ich aber auch gespannt... gleich ma den threat hier abonnieren!


----------



## schakal1182 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Interessante Geschichte. Bin ich froh, dass ich diese Bild/Express-Variante einer Angelzeitschrift nie finanziell unterstützt habe.


----------



## TRANSformator (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

So mancher "Profi" schmückt sich halt im Notfall gern auch mal mit fremden Lorbeeren, wenn es dem Profilieren der eigenen Person dient.

Ist doch schön, wenn alles zu einem aufschauen und sagen "Boah, was ein Held".....#d


----------



## Ines (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



> Das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht und den guten Mann mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was da als Antwort kommt.



Das kann ich dir sagen, was er schreiben wird: 
nämlich, dass er das Fangfoto von mir ursprünglich veröffentlichen wollte, dass es aber für das Magazin nicht die erforderliche Qualität hatte.

Nur, das ist für mich gar nicht der Punkt gewesen, um den es mir gegangen ist.
Denn dass er das Foto nicht übernommen hat, rechtfertigt für mich nicht, dass er dann "meine" Story ganz hat unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


----------



## AndreasG (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Ines schrieb:


> Nur, das ist für mich gar nicht der Punkt gewesen, um den es mir gegangen ist.
> Denn dass er das Foto nicht übernommen hat, rechtfertigt für mich nicht, dass er dann "meine" Story ganz hat unter den Tisch fallen lassen.



Und nu wollen wir doch mal sehen wie sein Chefredakteur + stelv. darauf reagieren. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Andreas, das könnte ich dir ziemlich genau sagen. Aber ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Da der Raubfisch ja auch hier wirbt, kann evtl. auch das AB zwischen den beiden Parteien vermitteln. 

Ich finde es eine riesen Sauerei, wenn er gesagt hätte von wem er die Method hat, hätte das den Bericht nicht weniger lesenswert gemacht....

mfg Flo


----------



## Stefan6 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ines ist und bleibt Gecko-Ines,sie hat das ja mit dem Gecko ausprobiert.Und *kein* anderer.|smash:


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Flo, was soll man da vermitteln? Der Raubfisch wird zur kenntnis nehmen, dass jemand vor Herrn Hänel die gleiche Idee hatte. Kann ja mal passieren. Duplizität der Ereignisse...

Einen wirklich faden Beigeschmack bekommt für mich das ganze, wenn Herr Hänel über seine Inspirationen schwadroniert und - was für ein Zufall - in der Spielzeugkiste seines kleinen Bruders genau den Gecko/Saurier findet, den Ines ihm vorher gezeigt hat. Naja im unendlichen Universum ist ja vieles möglich.


----------



## scripophix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ich bereite mal die Kündigung des Abos vor. Und warte auf die Antwort des Verlags, die hier hoffentlich gezeigt wird.

Als ich mir vor Urzeiten mein Studium u.a. als Fisch & Fang-Autor verdient habe, da gab es sowas von den Autoren nicht. Der damalige Chefredakteur Georg Peinemann wollte Qualität und keine Effekthascherei. 

Na, warten wir mal ab...  |bigeyes


----------



## Dennert (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ines fühlt sich jetzt sicher genauso wie damals der Mensch, der Hänels anglerischem Ziehvater das "Faulenzen" gezeigt hat |rolleyes


----------



## muddyliz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Und wer sagt dir, dass er überhaupt was damit gefangen hat? Im Fischgeschäft gibt's ja auch Zander zu kaufen.
Und überhaupt diese reißerische Überschrift, biologisch völlig falsch, schreibt der jetzt für die Bildzeitung?


----------



## crazyFish (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Und wer sagt dir, dass er überhaupt was damit gefangen hat? Im Fischgeschäft gibt's ja auch Zander zu kaufen.
> Und überhaupt diese reißerische Überschrift, biologisch völlig falsch, schreibt der jetzt für die Bildzeitung?



Sei froh, dass er den Zander erkannt hat den er mit seinem "Dino" gefangen haben will 

Und zack ist das Abo wieder gekündigt, hat sich aber für die Spinnrolle für meinen gelegenheitsangelnden alten Herren gelohnt und das war es dann, bei den ewig Wiederholungen und Werbebombardierungen habe ich es in der letzten Zeit eh nicht geschafft mal eine Zeitschrift komplett zu lesen.


----------



## GiantKiller (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Dass Problem der Übertreibung, der Wahrheitsdehnung und der Selbstbeweihräucherung ist leider weit verbreitet unter allen Personen, die mit Anglern Geld verdienen wollen, darunter:

-'Tackle'-hersteller, die betonen wie toll, einzigartig und unendlich fängig ihre Produkte doch seien, verglichen mit denen der konkurrenz[auch wenn der dreck oft im selben hinterhof in peking gebastelt wird...]

- selbst ernannte 'Profis', die sich einen Namen machen wollen mit Techniken, die sie angeblich selbst entwickelt haben, die aber die wirklichen Experten in Japan und USA schon Jahre vorher praktiziert haben

- reiseveranstalter, die maßloß übertreiben wie viele rekordfische man doch ganz einfach mit ihnen fangen könnte

- 'journalisten' die wahlweise altbekanntes hochwürgen oder irgendwelche sensationellen neuheiten, aufgeschmückt mit archivfotos. alles im stile der yellow press.

- arrogante kutter- und bootskapitäne, die mit großen motoren kleine boote bedrängen.

- teichbetreiber, die viel besatz versprechen und wenig halten [auf gut deutsch betrug]

besonders schlimm, wird es wenn es zu unheiligen allianzen dieser akteure kommt.
ein gutes beispiel wäre das teichangeln zur qualifikation für ein internationales event, das hier beschrieben wurde. dort wurde ahnungslosen anglern vorgegaukelt sie hätten tatsächlich die chance sich zu  qualifizieren.

tatsächlich waren sie nur protagonisten und goldesel, deren rolle nur darin bestand die veranstaltung zu finanzieren und dem ganzen den anschein eines echten wettkampfs zu geben. während sie sich abmühten ein gutes ergebnis zu erzielen, zogen hinter ihrem rücken, die gallionsfiguren eines großen herstellers und der teichbetreiber über sie her.

unter den augen des namhaften sponsors und der 'fachpresse', die ihren namen kaum verdient wurden am ende natürlich, die schon vorher feststehenden gewinner [nämlich die 'profis' ] erklärt...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Fast der komplette Freizeitjournalismus ist qualitativ ganz unten angesiedelt: Hoffnungslose Interessenvermischung mit den Anzeigenkunden, kaum ausgebildetes Fachpersonal (auch wegen der oft marginalen Bezahlung) und deshalb nur minimale Objektivität, oft ein stereotyper Schreibstil, bescheidene Bebilderungen etc. - Ausnahmen gibt's nicht viele, und wohl kaum aus dem klassischen Angelbereich. Am besten sind da noch die FliFi-Magazine.

Natürlich liegt das auch an den relativ geringen Auflagen und Verkaufspreisen: Geiz ist geil, und kaum jemand ist wohl willig, das Geld für sein Angelmagazinabo auszugeben, das eine seriösere Arbeit möglich machen würde.

Da bleibt das Wahren von Standards dem Einzelnen überlassen - nicht jeder wird mit dieser Anforderung fertig, wie Du, Ines, jetzt feststellen musstest.


----------



## hotte50 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Moin,

einige dieser sogenannten "Angelprofis" sind mir schon immer suspekt gewesen.

Der Autor dieses Berichtes setzt sich mit diesem Ideenklau jedoch die Krone auf. |peinlich

Einfach nur übel. |abgelehn

Sollte die Redaktion der Zeitschrift nicht entsprechend reagieren (eine Richtigstellung dieser Geschichte veröffentlichen und ihr bedauern ausdrücken) wird es meinerseits nur eine Antwort geben.:

Die Kündigung meines Abos :e


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Moin Ines!

Ich war auch nicht schlecht erstaunt als ich den Kinderkimmerbericht gelesen habe.

Bin jetzt mal gespannt ober der Autor bzw die Zeitschrift Eier haben und die Sache
ohne großes Lamentieren gerade ziehen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

das ist einfach nur eine Schweinerei|abgelehn|peinlich, was mich in meinem Entschluss nur weiter bestätigt


----------



## duck_68 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Ines!
> 
> Ich war auch nicht schlecht erstaunt als ich den Kinderkimmerbericht gelesen habe.
> 
> ...



Das könnte er ja ohne weiteres machen, er ist ja unter dem Nick "Zanderseb" hier angemeldet wobei ich daran nicht wirklich glauben mag.....#d


----------



## flexxxone (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

tja... was soll man da sagen ?!?

:v

heutzutage wird weniger Wert auf Fakten und Wahrheiten gelegt als auf hübsche Bilder und "wahnsinnig interessante" Märchen. 

Was mich auch tierisch nervt, ist das eigentlich nur das hochpreisige Segment der Angelutensilien beworben und für das einzig fängige erklärt wird. #d

Ich kauf mir die Zeitungen auch hin und wieder...
aber eigentlich bräuchte ich nur die alten von letztem oder vorletztem Jahr rauskramen...
da steht überall das Selbe drin - manchmal sogar in der gleichen Reihenfolge |rolleyes

die Richtigstellung, wenn überhaupt, wird dann irgendwo im Anzeigenteil vergraben stehen - da den mittlerweile kaum noch einer liest :q

auf alle Fälle wünsch ich Euch 'nen schönen Tach noch! #h

flexxx


----------



## Nelson (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Einfach zum:v

Ich lese schon seit längerem keine Angelmagazine mehr. Da steht eh nur der selbe Mist drinne. Und die "Profiangler" mit ihren "Supertechniken" nerven einfach nur!
Die einzige Zeitschrift die ich mir regelmäßig hole ist der "Global Angler". Schaut euch die mal an! So muss ne Zeitschrift zum Thema Angeln aussehen!! Kommt aber leider nur alle 6 Monate raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Da ich die Chefredakteure von F+F (Henning Stühring) und dem Raubfisch (Thomas Wendt) kenne, habe ich diese auf den Thread hier aufmerksam gemacht und angeboten, das in vernünftiger Weise zu lösen, soweit möglich und gewünscht.

Dass Henning das auch bekommen hat, lag an meiner Schlampigkeit, da ich erst beim zweiten lesen gemerkt habe, dass es um den Raubfisch geht.

Ich kenne sowohl Henning als auch Thomas als vernünftige Leute und denke, dass die von der Geschichte so nichts wussten.

Sobald da weitere Infos kommen, werdet ihr informiert.


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

schlicht und ergreifend eine sauerei, ich habe ja noch minimales Verständnis das sich die Geschichte in dieser Form besser verkaufen läßt aber dann sollte man wenigstens die Eier haben das zuvor mit Ines abzuklären.

Ich war zwar eher nur ein sporadischer Raubfisch Leser aber das werde ich mir in Zukunft komplett klemmen.


----------



## Student (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sobald da weitere Infos kommen, werdet ihr informiert.



Gute Idee.

Und Sebastian Hänel gibt ja ohnehin zu, Dinge zu klauen (Überschrift: "Dreht Sebastian Hänel jetzt durch? Nicht nur, dass er seinem kleinen Bruder Spielzeug-Dinosaurier *klaut*."). Wieso also nicht nur den Gekko klauen, sondern auch die Idee dazu?

Leider ist das auch in dieser Branche nicht unüblich. Ich erinnere mich an die Erzählung eines Anglers, der behauptet, das Knicklicht (in kleiner Größe zum Angeln) "erfunden" zu haben, in dem er die Behälter selbst gefüllt hat. Dies soll er einem Hersteller o.ä. gezeigt haben und schwupps wurde es industriell gefertigt und er hat keinen Cent gesehen. Ob das wahr ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber die Sache mit dem Gekko lässt sich dank digitalem Archiv auf Anglerboard ja zweifelsfrei nachweisen und wenn Ines schreibt, die Idee dem Redakteur selbst gezeigt zu haben, sehe ich keinen Grund daran zu Zweifeln.

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Nick_A (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ines fühlt sich jetzt sicher genauso wie damals der Mensch, der Hänels anglerischem Ziehvater das "Faulenzen" gezeigt hat |rolleyes




Wie Dennert ja oben bereits geschrieben hat, gibt es für dieses Verhalten ja noch andere Beispiele ... 

Es ist wie im echten Leben, wenn die Erziehung der Kinder durch die Eltern mangelhaft ist, dann kann aus den Kindern auch nix werden ... bzw. die eifern ihnen dann schön nach !

Die von Dennert angedeutete Geschichte ist schon seit Jahren eine Frechheit, die mich persönlich leicht ärgert ! Sich als Faulenzer-Papst und Faulenzer-Erfinder hinzustellen, obwohl das nicht korrekt ist !:r

Ich hab den "echten" Faulenzer-Erfinder mal kennenlernen dürfen ... ein ganz bescheidener und freundlicher Mann. :m Aber auch er hat sich damals immer noch aufgeregt, daß sein ehemaliger "Ziehsohn" das dann als seine eigene "Erfindung" verkauft hat. 

Aber der werte Herr Faulenzer-Papst hat das ja ebenfalls bis heute nicht klargestellt.|rolleyes


----------



## Maok (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Finde es absolut erbärmlich von Herrn Hänel Dir die Gecko-Story geklaut zu haben, Ines! |krach:

Wär ihm doch echt kein Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, wenn er Dich als Erfinderin erwähnt hätte. Wenigstens sollte er die Sache jetzt geraderücken, soviel Anstand muss schon sein.


----------



## juma (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

:q:q:q:q

*Da ist wohl eine öffentliche Entschuldigung fällig.......

und als Wiedergutmachung ein 2 Jahres Abo für Ines*






MfG Juma


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Maok schrieb:


> Wär ihm doch echt kein Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, wenn er Dich als Erfinderin erwähnt hätte. Wenigstens sollte er die Sache jetzt geraderücken, soviel Anstand muss schon sein.


Genau das ist es ja, es hätte ganz leicht sein können, so in der Art, wie ich es eben in 15Sek in ein paar Sätzen kann:

"Eine sehr kreative Idee kam von Ines B. aus dem Hamburger Raum.
(Siehe das kleine leider nicht so tolle aber ebene einzige vorhandene Foto)
Diese Idee habe ich aufgenommmen, ausprobiert und weiterverfolgt und kann Ihnen hier eine ebenso verrückte wie spaßige Idee vorstellen, die auch noch gut fängt. Man glaubt es kaum, aber mit diesem Gecko kann man Zander fangen ..."

Das mit dem ungenügenden Foto ist doch nur eine vorgeschobene Schutzbehauptung, denn:
Wenn es nur ein einziges altes Schwarzweissfoto von einem antiken Rekordfisch gibt, dann wird das auch gebracht. Weil es eben nicht anders geht. Das liegt aber an dem Impetus des Redakteurs. Und gerade professionelle Bildverarbeiter sollten eigentlich in der Lage sein, daraus was brauchbares als kleines Foto auch für ein Hochglanzmagazin im Jahre 2009 zu machen - sonst sind sie ihr Salz nicht wert.


----------



## Student (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



juma schrieb:


> und als Wiedergutmachung ein 2 Jahres Abo für Ines



 
Das würde ich aus Protest wegwerfen...

Es ist ja wirklich nichts neues, andere Ideen zu klauen. Die Dreistigkeit besteht ja darin, dass genau dieser Reporter den Gekko gezeigt bekommen und fotographiert hat - unter der Voraussetzung, den "Erfinder" zu erwähnen, falls er denn darüber berichtet. 

Sich damit auf die Titelseite zu trauen ist schon ein Hammer...und von diesem journalistischen Verhalten bin ich wirklich etwas schockiert, zumal ich mich bisher "nur" über schwachsinnige Testberichte von Sponsoren-Produkten und die generell enge Verknüpfung von Werbeanzeigen und Testberichten geärgert habe.

Der Redakteur ist gerade mal 25 Jahre alt und muss schon "krumme Dinger drehen", um auf die Titelseite zu kommen. Sensationsgeile Reporter kommen im Leben nicht weit, siehe Gerd Heidemann. 

Von daher hoffe ich für Sebastian Hänel, dass er die richtigen Schlüsse daraus zieht und sich durch solche Patzer seine Reputation nicht dauerhaft kaputt macht.


----------



## schadstoff (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Student schrieb:


> Leider ist das auch in dieser Branche nicht unüblich. Ich erinnere mich an die Erzählung eines Anglers, der behauptet, das Knicklicht (in kleiner Größe zum Angeln) "erfunden" zu haben, in dem er die Behälter selbst gefüllt hat. Dies soll er einem Hersteller o.ä. gezeigt haben und schwupps wurde es industriell gefertigt und er hat keinen Cent gesehen. Ob das wahr ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Mfg,
> 
> Student





Wenn das stimmt isses seine eigene Schuld, bevor ich irgendwas vermarkten will (es Herstellern zeige) lass ich es mir doch Patentieren ^^

Das mit Ines ist echt ne Sauerei dazu kann ich nur sagen ECHT ARM !!!!
das wär ja so wie wenn ich ein Foto mit nem Kapitalen Hecht zeige und sage den hab ich gefangen und nen Tag später schreibt mein Kumpel das es sein Fisch ist.....

CHARAKTERLOS !!!!


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

:q Fehlt eigentlich nur noch das die die Geckos den Heften als Zugabe beilegen.

Mein Dank gilt dann Ines.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ich glaube auch, dass sich Sebastian da etwas "verrannt" hat. Eigentlich kenn ich ihn auch als netten Kerl.

Interessantes findet man beim googlen:
http://www.krm-media.de/cms/aktuelle-berichte/zander/161-alle-fuer-eines.html 
Bildtitel (2. Bild von rechts, obere Reihe) auf der Seite vom 23. 12. 2008, Text verfasst von Jörg Strehlow, Fotos von Sebastian Hänel:
"Gecko-Ines und Sebastian"


----------



## serge7 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Tja Freunde, es ist einfach nur noch traurig was bei den Angelzeitschriften abläuft. Nicht nur daß man ständig den Eindruck hat, bestimmte Firmen zahlen mehr für eine Präsenz in den DVD's als die Abonnenten sondern jetzt auch noch so ein dreister Ideen-Klau. Unterste Schublade!

Und jetzt geht es noch weiter, ich ziehe das Ding noch auf eine weitere Ebene: Ich kenne persönlich den Schreiber eines Artikels im Raubfisch aus dem letzten Jahr. Dort hat er über den Fang einer Fischart geschrieben und seine Methodik dazu. Ich sag euch jetzt mal wie das wirklich war: Ich war jeweils dabei als er diese Methodik ausprobierte, insgesamt 2 oder 3 mal. Gefangen hat er NICHTS! Er hatte sogar bis kurz vor Schluß kein einziges brauchbares Foto für die Ausgabe, so daß nochmal ganz tief im Archiv gegraben wurde um einen Fang zu finden, der mit der beschriebenen Methodik rein garnichts zu tun hatte. Aber das weiß der geneigte Leser ja nicht. Ein weiteres Foto wurde dann einfach von der Redaktion aus deren Archiv dazu geramscht. Der Artikel liest sich jetzt so als ob der Autor ständig mit seiner Methodik fischt und auch wahnbsinnig gut fängt. Ich weiß es besser: Alles war und ist erstunken und erlogen...

Seitdem weiß ich wie die Zeitschriften "arbeiten" und muß sagen, für mich ist damals schon eine halbe "Welt" zusammen gebrochen als ich das gesehen und gelesen habe..........


----------



## Ines (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Also, um eines bitte ich jetzt allerdings:

Ich habe vor drei Jahren einen Zanderkurs bei Jörg Strehlow gemacht und seitdem ein gutes Verhältnis zu ihm, und ich habe ihn in all den Jahren nicht als jemanden erlebt, der sich damit gebrüstet hat, die Faulenzertechnik erfunden zu haben. 
Ich weiß, dass viele auf ihn aggressiv reagieren, ich tue das nicht und möchte nicht, dass das jetzt mit Sebastians "Verrennen" vermischt wird. Davon jedenfalls distanziere ich mich.
Vielleicht ist, was Sebastian angeht, der Begriff "verrannt" gar nicht so schlecht, denn ich jedenfalls würde ihn wohl kritisieren, aber nicht persönlich fertigmachen wollen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ich finde die Geschichte armselig, erbärmlich und einfach nur charakterlos. Ansonsten wurde hier im Trööt ja schon alles gesagt. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die verantwortlichen Chefredakteure jetzt mal durchgreifen, damit diese Art des Ideenklaus nicht ausufert. Ich persönlich werde mir keinen "Raubfisch" mehr kaufen. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Liebe (möglicherweise ja mitlesende) Angelpresse,

ich hoffe inständig, daß dieser Thread anhand der Reaktionen vieler Boardies hier doch deutlich aufzeigt wie die Öffentlichkeit/Anglergemeinde denn über solch unsaubere Berichterstattung denkt, wenn sie denn aufgedeckt wird...

Ich finde es sollte mindestens eine kleine Richtigstellung in dieser Zeitschrift abgedruckt werden... mich hätte sie als Leser sonst verloren.

Der Autor stellt sich ja dar, als habe er(!)_ spontan_ eine Idee gehabt, sie ausprobiert und es hat geklappt... dabei wußte er doch vorher schon, daß der Gecko fängig ist. Das führt das eigentliche Ansinnen seines Berichtes - zeigen das man mit allem möglichen fangen kann - imho total ad absurdum. Wenn er das beweisen will, warum hat er nicht ein x-beliebiges, anderes Weichplastikspielzeug genommen???
Man muß sich ja jetzt schon beinahe fragen, ob der Autor überhaupt mit dem Gecko gefangen hat, oder er nur einem Zander ins Maul gelegt wurde, der auf die "herkömmliche Art und Weise" gefangen wurde... #d

Dem Autor muss man mal seine eigenen Worte aus einem Interview vor Augen führen:


> Frage: Was stört Dich bei anderen Anglern am meisten?





> SH: *Nirgends wird mehr gelogen als während eines Krieges, vor der Wahl und nach dem Angeln.* Auch Geheimniskrämerei und Übertreibungen machen mich sehr mühsam im Umgang mit ihnen. Interessant ist auch die häufig anzutreffende Aussage von unbelehrbaren Anglern: „Das kenn' ich schon und hab' ich früher auch schon immer so gemacht!" Auch bei unserer Faulenzertechnik leider ein sehr typischer Reflex!


Ihnen gegenüber, Herr Hänel, kann ein Angler scheinbar gar nicht geheimniskrämerisch genug sein. |evil:


----------



## Fanne (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

hab da  via google auch was feines gefunden ! 


Lest euch mal im unteren Link  den PUNKT 6 durch , was der Herr Hänel an anderen Anglern nicht mag   *HAHAHA* 
http://www.krm-media.de/der-angler/product_info.php?products_id=834


----------



## Dennert (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Ines schrieb:


> ich habe ihn in all den Jahren nicht als jemanden erlebt, der sich damit gebrüstet hat, die Faulenzertechnik erfunden zu haben


 
Das kenne ich ein klein wenig anders.
Da wurde dann auch schonmal ne PN vom empörten Herrn Hänel abgeschickt, weil jemand die heilige Technik angwendet hat und diese dann aus eigener Unkenntnis heraus falsch in einem Angelforum betitelt hatte. Da war dann schon von "jahrelanger selbsterarbeiteter Technik" die Rede und wie anmaßend es doch wäre, dem Kind einen anderen Namen zu geben. Als ob es auf das Wort Faulenzen ne Art Copyright gäbe 

Für ne Kündigung des JahresAbos reichts trotzdem noch nicht. Zwar ärgerlich , aber es gibt Schlimmeres.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Werde ich auch dem Verlag mitteilen.
Das Problem ist aber offenkundig ein grundsätzliches, wenn man sich so einige Artikel genau liest. Da geht es offenkundig vielfach um persönliche Eitelkeiten. Bestes Beispiel ist in der aktuellen R&R zu lesen. Dort beweihräuchert eine Frau Schlimm ihren Freund und Shimano-Teamangler Andy Weyel in einer Weise, die absolut keinen anglerischen Nährwert hat und nur noch peinlich ist. Warum wird so ein Sch... abgedruckt?


----------



## Stefan6 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

http://www.krm-media.de/cms/aktuelle-berichte/sonstiges/160-benefizangeln-die-party.html
1.Bild erste Reihe rechts


----------



## C..pHunter (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@ Fanne

Sehr gut recherchiert!!! Ich liege gerade unter dem Tisch!!!|jump:


----------



## Boendall (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Fanne schrieb:


> hab da via google auch was feines gefunden !
> 
> 
> Lest euch mal im unteren Link den PUNKT 6 durch , was der Herr Hänel an anderen Anglern nicht mag *HAHAHA* [edit by Thomas9904: man kan seinen Unwillen auch ohne persönliche Anmache oder Beleidigungen ausdrücken. Denkt auch bei solchem emotionalen Themen bitte an die Boardregeln. Danke]
> ...


 
Da könnte er meiner Meinung nach gleich Punkt 7 editieren:"Beim Ideenklau erwischt worden zu sein"

Finde es echt schade, Kopf hoch Ines, du und viele Boardies wissen, wer den Gecko als erstes "zweckentfremdet" hat#6


----------



## Merlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@Ines
Strehlow wird überall als Erfinder der Faulzener Methode gefeiert unter anderen auch im
Raubfisch. Er sonnt sich gerne in dem " Ruhm" das ist Fakt.
Solange man auf eine Wellenlänge mit ihm funkt ist er ein sehr netter Kerl...
er kann aber auch ganz anders!!

Man braucht den Raubfisch ja nicht kaufen, da sind eh nur die ewig selben Experten
( Dietel , Fuhrmann etc. ) die immer testen was gerade " in " ist und befinden es für 
das noplusultra. Vor ein paar Jahren brauchte man unbedingt eine senible Spitze zum Gummmifisch angeln, dann fing man nur noch etwas wenn Sie bretthardt war , jetzt braucht man unbedingt Jerkbaits um was zu fangen.
Das ist doch alles Verarschung


----------



## Nick_A (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Das kenne ich ein klein wenig anders.
> Da wurde dann auch schonmal ne PN vom empörten Herrn Hänel abgeschickt, weil jemand die heilige Technik angwendet hat und diese dann aus eigener Unkenntnis heraus falsch in einem Angelforum betitelt hatte. Da war dann schon von "jahrelanger selbsterarbeiteter Technik" die Rede und wie anmaßend es doch wäre, dem Kind einen anderen Namen zu geben. Als ob es auf das Wort Faulenzen ne Art Copyright gäbe




Genau ... man schaue nur nochmals genau in den Inhalt seiner eigenen Seite / Beschreibung (oben stehender Link von Fanne) !!! |krach:

Dort steht :

[edit by Thomas9904: Um rechtliche Schwierigkeiten zu vermeiden, keine Inhalte anderer Seiten hier reinkopieren, nur den Link setzen. Danke.]

FRECHHEIT !!! |krach:


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren brauchte man unbedingt eine senible Spitze zum Gummmifisch angeln, dann fing man nur noch etwas wenn Sie bretthardt was , jetzt braucht man unbedingt Jerkbaits um was zu fangen.
> Das ist doch alles Verarschung




|good: Du bringst es auf dem Punkt, in dieser Branche wird verarscht gelogen und betrogen, hauptsache man bringt die Leute auf einer Welle zu reiten und das zu kaufen was grad "In" ist.

Sei es mit Kukös, Boilies (denn Würmer und Kartoffel sind out), dicken Schnüren die Dünn sein sollen oder neuen "Hight Tech" Materialien für diverse Angelgeräte. :q

Gruss


----------



## Student (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> http://www.krm-media.de/cms/aktuelle-berichte/sonstiges/160-benefizangeln-die-party.html
> 1.Bild erste Reihe rechts



Bildtitel: "Ines und der Wunder-Gecko"

Fotos: *S. Hänel*, A. Stark

Wie naiv ist das eigentlich? ;+ - Es war doch klar, dass irgendjemand den "Wunder-Gecko" von der "Gecko-Ines" kennt und die Sache "auffliegt".


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Hallo Ines!

Ich freue mich das Du das hier schreibst.
An den Verantwortlichen der Angelgerätepresse dürfte das kaum vorbeigehen.
Und das da Angelgerätepresse steht ist Absicht.

Das der nach eigener Definition "beste Zanderangler der Welt" sich bei Hobby-Anglern Ideen klaut, führt seinen Anspruch ab absurdum.

Als der Bericht im Raubfisch stand, war ich auch reichlich sprachlos und musste an die 3 oder 4 Geckos denken die noch in meiner Angeltasche schlummern seitdem Du sie mir geschenkt hast. 
Die halte ich übrigens in Ehren und sie warten auf einen Einsatz an einem Gewässer wo man nicht dauernd Köder abreisst.

Die Idee mit Krebsimitationen und ähnlichem "Gummigetier" zu fischen hatten die Amerikaner schon lange wie man am reichlichen Angebot der dortigen Onlineshops sehen kann. Vermutlich dort als Schwarzbarschköder in Verwendung.
Zumindest dort haben andere Schreiberlinge der Angelgerätepresse ja sonst traditionell ihre Ideen geklaut und nicht bei ihren Kunden.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@ Pikepaule, jetzt wo du es anmerkst fällts mir ein: In Amiland gibts sogar nen Hersteller, der einen Softbait in Form eines Salamanders anbietet. Hab da mal ein Video zu gesehen. Leider hab ich den Link nicht mehr finden können. 

Trotzdem schmälert dies nicht Ines Idee, da ihr Gecko nicht in einer Köder-Verpackung geschlummert hat. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Nick_A (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Dort steht :
> 
> [edit by Thomas9904: Um rechtliche Schwierigkeiten zu vermeiden, keine Inhalte anderer Seiten hier reinkopieren, nur den Link setzen. Danke.]



@ Thomas #h
Also jetzt komm....keine Bilder, Videos, etc. reinstellen ist ja ok...aber den Text nicht reinkopieren zu dürfen (mit Quellenverweis) ?!?!? Naja...da biste aber jetzt schon sehr genau !!!  :m

Darum nochmals von mir den inhalt des Textes etwas "umgeschrieben"...

Auf die Frage Nr. 6, was ihm (also Mr. Hänel persönlich) am meisten bei anderen Anglern stört, nennt er die Antwort:

- daß nirgendwo mehr gelogen wird ...
- er den Umgang mit diesen Anglern mühsam findet (sozusagen den anderen "Lügnern" :q :q)
- und daß er das u.a. auch von den "unbelehrbaren" Naseweis-Anglern kennt, die sich mit fremden Federn schmücken...
- z.B. bei "unsere Faulenzertechnik" (also von der-angler.de entwickelten Technik) :q :q

Sodala...darauf hab ich jetzt selber das Copyright


----------



## prophet12 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Moin, Fakt ist doch das sie mit der Idee von Ines jetzt Geld verdienen in dem sie die Zeitschrift verkaufen.
Ines sollte entschädigt werden, wie auch immer.

Leider ist das aber hier nicht der Einzelfall es kommt immer wieder vor das gerade praktische Tipps auch aus diesem Forum in Angelzeitschriften auftauchen.
Woher sollen die Redakteure diese Tipps auch haben? Selbst ausgedacht? Niemals, dann könnten sie ihr Geld sicher einfacher verdienen z.B. als Entwickler.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Balzer importiert den von Stachelritter genannten Gecko, http://www.angeljoe.de/angelzubehoe...ce=Google_Base&utm_medium=Produktsuchmaschine

Aber Balzer hat ganz klar dazugeschrieben das es ein USA Hechtköder ist 


Aber hier noch ein Paar Beispiele:
http://www.wavefishing.com/Item162/5_inch_tiki_moko_lizard.aspx
http://www.wavefishing.com/Item171/tiki_gorilla.aspx
http://www.wavefishing.com/Item174/4_inch_tiki_platypus.aspx

Wobei man hier schon anmerken muß das es schon Angelköder sind, beim Gecko von Ines handelt es sich um ein Spielzeug welches eigentlich kein Köder ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> aber den Text nicht reinkopieren zu dürfen (mit Quellenverweis) ?!?!? Naja...da wird biste aber jetzt schon sehr genau !!!


Kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an..
Wenn wie in solchen Dingen auch wirtschaftliche Interessen anderer berührt sein können, muss man auch immer mit Anwälten rechnen. 
Und da brauch ich es nicht, dass man da freiwillig Munition bietet.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156075


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> In Amiland gibts sogar *nen* Hersteller, der einen Softbait in Form eines Salamanders anbietet. Hab da mal ein Video zu gesehen. Leider hab ich den Link nicht mehr finden können.



Da gibt es nicht nur einen, sondern ganz viele und das sind nur ein paar. 


Ich hab von der Geschichte hier erst mitbekommen, als Ines das angesprochen hat. Das Bild (Ines + Zander) kannte ich jedoch schon vorher. 

Schade, dass das in den Zeitschriften so läuft. Ich hoffe das ist ein Einzelfall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Soeben bekam ich vom Chefredakteur vom Raubfisch, Thomas Wendt, die folgende Mail mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung, welcher ich gerne nachkomme.
Auch und vor allem deswegen, weil es mir zeigt, dass ich mich wie schon vorher von mir geschrieben nicht in ihm getäuscht habe.
Denn zu der Zeit, als ich noch für Zeitschriften geschrieben habe, habe ich immer am gernsten mit dem Paul Parey Verlag zusammen gearbeitet, weil mir persönlich das dort am seriösesten schien...



> Liebe Anglerboardfreunde,
> 
> natürlich ist es journalistisch unkorrekt, den Urheber einer Idee
> nicht zu zitieren. Die Hintergründe waren uns bisher nicht bekannt
> ...


----------



## SimonHH (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

tja...schlussendlich bleibt nur zu hoffen,daß Herr Hänel ( wenn er denn genug "eier" inne hose hat) die sache hier und in der zeitschrift für die er schreibt richtig stellt.
die glaubwürdigkeit ist aber trotzdem absolut im eimer...


----------



## Merlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Die Stellungnahme von Herr Wendt finde ich O.K

Schön wäre es mal eine von Herrn Hänel zu bekommen.


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Also bei mir wahr das damals so.

Hatte man eine Story fertig für diesen Verlag mit Bildern Text etc.wurde diese vom Verlag gelesen bearbeitet.Dann bekam man Antwort ob die Story in einer Angelzeitschrift erscheint.
Man hat einen Vertrag geschickt bekommen wo man die Rechte an diesen Bildern Zeichnungen Story......abgibt an diesen Verlag für den geschrieben wurde,dafür hat man dann seine Prämie gekriegt und ein Duplikat.

Ich habe damals einige Berichte für F&F D.R. geschrieben,auch da gab es schon kleine abänderungen (Werbung etc.) die ich so nie selbst verfasst habe,da man aber die Rechte abgegeben hat kann man nichts im nachhinein fordern und ich habe mir damals nie darüber gedanken gemacht.

Natürlich ist sowas eine Piiiep Tour die da abgezogen wurde mit Ines,leider ist das im Jahr 2009 gang und gäbe geworden das geklaut kopiert..... wird was das zeug hält.

Ich kaufe mir seit ca.15J.keine Angelzeitschriften mehr,was auch damit zu tun hat,das ich damals einiges mitbekommen habe gehört hier aber nicht her,ab und zu blätter ich mal im Laden drin rum das war es.

Ich will hier auch keinen Verlag schlecht machen,im gegenteil die Arbeit damals wahr ok das Verhältniss auch,nur das ist schon einige Jahre her und Zeiten ändern sich nunmal.

Ich wünsche Ines auf jedenfall das dieser Vorfall richtig gestellt wird.

lg

Nachtrag:

Na wenigstens wurde dazu Stellung genommen und sich entschuldigt finde ich ok.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



prophet12 schrieb:


> Leider ist das aber hier nicht der Einzelfall es kommt immer wieder vor das gerade praktische Tipps auch aus diesem Forum in Angelzeitschriften auftauchen.


Ich hatte auch mal irgendwo im AB eine Idee für ein DS-Rig mit Stahlvorfach gepostet... war einen Monat später auch exakt so in der FF zu sehen. Aber das find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlimm, der Autor hatte ja wenigstens den Anstand die "Erfindung" nicht für sich zu beanspruchen.

Der Witz ist ja, daß wohl inzwischen schon zig Leute mit dieser Montage gefangen haben -- im Gegensatz zu mir. :q


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ines - hast Du den guten Mann schonmal direkt angeschrieben???

Seine e-mail Adresse ist ja auch der verlinkten Seite - ich wäre gespannt auf "seine" Version der Geschichte!

Naja - reputativ hat er nun wohl einige Federn gelassen!

Und wer glaubt ihm von uns jetzt noch, wenn er schreibt, dass "ER" etwas erlebt, entwickelt oder gefangen hat???

Also - ich nicht mehr!

P=Pech!

...und ich denke, dass hier schon einige Vertreter der Fachpresse mitlesen, die allesamt wohl "Abnehmer" seiner (...wenn es denn *seine* Geschichten sind...?!?) Artikel sind - tja...wie war das in "Forest Gump - dumm ist nur, wer Dummes tut?!?"


Ernie


----------



## zanderzone (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Der Raubfisch ist "meiner meinung nach" sowieso eine der schlechtesten Zeitschriften.. Steht fast immer das gleiche drin, oder es steht das drin, was jeder schon weiss.. ich kaufe solche zeitschriften nicht mehr.. wiederholen sich eh immer!
das angeln kann ja auch nicht neu erfunden werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Egal was man von den einzelnen Zeitschriften auch denken mag:
Die Reaktion von der Raubfischredaktion auf einen Fehler war absolut in Ordnung!

Genauso würden auch wir verfahren bei einem Fehler, der uns (auch immer wieder mal) unterläuft.

Da gibts andere, die das anders handhaben (benutzt die Suchfunktion hier nach Rekordaal) und dann scheinbar eher versuchen sich rauszureden..


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egal was man von den einzelnen Zeitschriften auch denken mag:
> Die Reaktion von der Raubfischredaktion auf einen Fehler war absolut in Ordnung!



sehe ich auch so, wenn die Geschichte , wie versprochen, in einer späteren Ausgabe richtig gestellt wird hat man (Redaktionsseitig) eigentlich alles getan.

Wobei ich finde Herr Hänel hätte sich durchaus auch selbst dazu äußern können aber vielleicht tut er das noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



> Wobei ich finde Herr Hänel hätte sich durchaus auch selbst dazu äußern können aber vielleicht tut er das noch


Das ist aber ne "andere Baustelle"...
Würde aber defintiv von "Eier ine Hose" zeugen (wie ich das hier im Thread schon gelesen habe).


----------



## serge7 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

<<<<<
Liebe Anglerboardfreunde,

natürlich ist es journalistisch unkorrekt, den Urheber einer Idee 
nicht zu zitieren. Die Hintergründe waren uns bisher nicht bekannt 
(daher Dank an alle Diskussionsteilnehmer) und ich kann die meisten 
Stellungnahmen absolut nachvollziehen. Als sehr kleine Redaktion sind 
wir auf freie Autoren und auf ein gewisses Vertrauensverhältnis zu 
ihnen angewiesen. *Vor der Veröffentlichung von Beiträgen freier 
Autoren betreiben wir im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten auch eine 
redaktionelle Recherche.* Diese kann aber Fehler nie ausschließen. 
Selbstverständlich werden wir die Sache in der nächsten Ausgabe 
richtig stellen und ich kann mich an dieser Stelle bei Ines nur 
persönlich und in aller Form entschuldigen.

Thomas Wendt

Chefredakteur DER RAUBFISCH 
<<<<

Im Hinblick auf mein erstes Posting in diesem Thread glaube ich gerade das nicht so recht. Die Artikel freier Autoren werden ohne jede (Über)Prüfung nach Plausibilität einfach so abgedruckt und sogar noch "aufgehübscht". Wie kann es sonst sein, daß Artikel abgedruckt werden von Autoren, die nachweislich zu 90 % gelogen sind?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egal was man von den einzelnen Zeitschriften auch denken mag:
> Die Reaktion von der Raubfischredaktion auf einen Fehler war absolut in Ordnung!


Man muss hier als Kritikübender auch aufpassen, wen man meint. :m
Hier ist einmal die Zeitschrift, vertreten durch ihre Redaktion, und dafür schreiben freie Autoren, also nichtmal fest-verbundene Autoren.

Mit der Ausrichtung seiner Kritik-Munition und der Geschütze muss man schon genau sein, sonst trift man die falschen und verpufft das ganze Manöver.
*Die Kritik-Munition gehört primär auf den oder die freien-Autoren*, die sich mit gestohlenen Ideen ganz groß in Szene setzen. Dazu wurde eigentlich schon alles  bemerkt, was so an Aussprüchen (mehr oder auch weniger) paßt.

Peinlich finde ich nun die auch noch geschehenen Mailäußerungen von Jörg Strehlow an kritisierende Boardies - in einem Fall kolportiert, die sich nur als reine "Stangenhalterei" für Sebastian Hänel erweisen. Wie gut kennt der eigentlich seine eigene Website und schaut da mal drauf - Stichwort eindeutige Bilder zum Benefizangeln? |rolleyes #d

Geht man so mit der leider seltenen und wichtigen Gruppe der angelnden Frauen um? #q


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Geht man so mit der leider seltenen und wichtigen Gruppe der angelnden Frauen um? #q



Das ist auch so ein Punkt, der die Sache hat besonders schäbig aussehen lassen...


----------



## Ines (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Leute, lasst die Frauendiskussion bitte raus.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.
Dass die Wogen der Empörung derart hochschlagen, ist mir allerdings etwas unheimlich.

Ich habe die Entschuldigung von Thomas Wendt gelesen und mich darüber gefreut.
Für mich ist die Sache zumindest hier im Board jetzt erledigt.

Den "Rest" werde ich jetzt mit Sebastian Hänel selbst klären.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ein Punkt, der die Sache hat besonders schäbig aussehen lassen...


Eben. Ines das ist so.

Wenn Du willst, nehmen wir uns da aber auch klar zurück.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Das Problem ist doch:
Solange es Leser gibt, die das Gelaber irgendwelcher 25-jährigen "Angelprofis" gut und lesenswert finden, werden solche Ausfälle immer wieder mal vorkommen. Man kann das Angeln halt nicht jeden Tag neu erfinden, sich aber ganz gut den Anschein desselben geben.
Mich selbst nervt es nur noch. Jungs, die vor ein paar Jahren den Schein gemacht haben und unter Angeln wohl in etwa das selbe verstehen wie unter Bungeejumping: Adrenalin, Kick und jede Menge Sport. 

Im Net tummeln sich eine ganze Menge von Videos, die kaum erwachsene Kinder zeigen, die im Brustton der Überzeugung ihre angeltechnischen Fähigkeiten zum Besten geben. ich weiß ehrlich nicht, ob ich da lachen oder heulen soll.


----------



## hotte50 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

wie war nochmal die Aussage von Sebastian Hänel der Ines gegenüber..

die Qualität des Fotos wäre viel zu schlecht für einen Abdruck...|kopfkrat
1. Reihe - Bild rechts außen.


http://www.krm-media.de/cms/aktuelle-berichte/sonstiges/160-benefizangeln-die-party.html



ein Kommentar erübrigt sich hier wohl.


----------



## Ines (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Hotte, es ging um ein Fangfoto, und das war wirklich technisch so toll. Um das Foto, das Du da meinst, ging es gar nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@Ines

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass Dir diese rege Diskussion jetzt etwas zu heavy wird.

Aber das erst hier zu Recht öffentlich zu machen und dann Sebastian Hänel doch wieder die Chance zu geben, das Ganze unter den Teppich zu kehren ist irgendwie auch nicht der Weg.

Letztendlich ist es Deine Privatsache, nur hast Du sie eben zu einer Angelehenheit von allgemeinem Interesse gemacht??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Merlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@Kohlmeise |good:

Ich habe gestern abend einen ca. 75 jährigen Mann beim angeln getroffen der hat mit einer Uralt Rute und einen selbstgebauten Blinker gefischt.
Er hat 2 Hechte gefangen und ich mit meinen  ganzen Hightechkram nichts !

Wir haben uns noch einige Zeit unterhalten und ich habe viel mehr über Raubfischangeln gelernt , wie von den Experten Tips der Angelzeitungen


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Was ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstehe.
Was hat das mit Frau oder Nichtfrau zu tun??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es Deine Privatsache, nur hast Du sie eben zu einer Angelehenheit von allgemeinem Interesse gemacht??


Vor allem ist da noch eine ganze Wagenladung anderer und ähnlicher Sachen und Vorfälle "in der Schwebe" - oben alles fein zu lesen, wie weiland der "Eiserne Heinrich" in "Die Spukmühle". 
Und wenn man den Stützpfeiler eines Schrottberges einmal weggerissen hat. scheppert das ganz erheblich und kräftig ... :m


----------



## hotte50 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Ines schrieb:


> Hotte, es ging um ein Fangfoto, und das war wirklich technisch so toll. Um das Foto, das Du da meinst, ging es gar nicht.




OK, aber nichts desto trotz hätte ja doch ein brauchbares Foto zur Verfügung gestanden. Immerhin zeigt es ja genau den/deinen Gecko, um den es letztendlich ging.

Wenn man eben nur gewollt hätte. 

Offensichtlich steht da aber jemand sehr unter Druck um sowas nötig zu haben.

Wie auch immer. Der Mann ist zukünftig unglaubwürdig. Da würde auch eine Entschuldigung nebst öffentlicher Richtigstellung nichts dran ändern.


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Da würde auch eine Entschuldigung nebst öffentlicher Richtigstellung nichts dran ändern.


 

Aber "SEINE" Stellungnahme würde mich "SEHR" interessieren :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstehe.
> Was hat das mit Frau oder Nichtfrau zu tun??


Du hast nicht alle Infos. Aber welcher Typus von Angler(in) ist wohl am unsichersten bezüglich seines Auftretens und läßt am ehesten alles mit sich machen? Oder erscheint wenigstens so? Und ärgert sich u.U. hinterher sehr heftig über das Abkanzeln etc.?  
Die netten oder grimmigen Leute?  

Aber Ines möchte die Diskussion dahingehend nicht ausgeweitet sehen.

Das nach all dem gesagten bzw. hier im Thread geschriebenen noch eine weitere Diskussion zum Verhalten und der Ehrlichkeit von Angelmagazinsautoren stattfinden muss und soll, und das offensichtlich auch überfällig ist, das ist eine weitere Sache. 

Der Gecko ist eben ein Fall, ein Fall der zum Glück #6 einmal vielfach und unabweisbar genau begleitet und dokumentiert wurde (hier im AB und durch die Forensoftware eben auch, und die vorgefundenen Webseiten).
Nur deswegen ist es ja so eindeutig und jede weitere Ausflüchterei vollkommen zwecklos. :g

In anderen Fällen gibt es eben nur mündliche Aussagen oder sowas - natürlich Streit vorprogrammiert, Aussage gegen Aussage.
Hier sehe ich auch so etwas wie die Notwendigkeit der Neubestimmung eines Standpunktes der Angelzeitungen. 
Denn das Vertrauen *ist* weg. 
Ich erinnere mich nur mal an die Inszenierung von O.P. im Blinker mit eindeutig *verschiedenen* Regenbogenforellen in einem Sandkasten, als *eine* Fangstory. 
Und deswegen wird sowas eben nicht mehr abonniert und nicht mehr gekauft, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@Det

Es handelt sich um Magazine die den Absatz der Angelgeräte und Angelreiseanbieter pushen sollen. Die Auflagen sprechen für sich.

Meine Frau nennt den "Der Raubfisch" Hechtporno.
Da hat sie den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Wo sind die Dicken und womit fange ich sie? Dieses Wissen suggerieren mir die Schreiber, könnten sie vermitteln.
Alles Quark!


----------



## dat_geit (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Bei Hern S. und Herrn H. handelt es sich biologisch gesehen um 2 Personen. Geistig gesehen jedoch lediglich um 1 Person, nämlich dem lieben Jörgilein, der ein großer Menschenfreud ist, wenn man nicht gerade seinen Guidings in die Quere kommt.

Ich kenne ihn auch schon seit einigen Jahren, als er gerade damit anfing sich zum Zanderpapst zu ernennen.
Ideen hatten wir damals auch viele und er immer ein großes Ohr dafür.........._Wobbler in der Nacht_........_Vollkontakt_..........

Als netten Menschen kennen wir ihn auch. Aber alles andere ist ne sehr lange Geschichte.
Viele von uns haben :vals wir festellen mußten, dass er sich dank Herrn Hänel in allen Zeitungen breit machen konnte.

Auf einen Schlag kontrollierte der J.S.-Clan den Blinker, sein Forum, die Fisch&Fang, den Raubfisch demnächst hoffentlich auch sämtliche Fliegenfischermagazine.

Das kann auf Dauer nicht gut gehen.

Daher bitte nicht immer den armen Sebastian angreifen, sondern sich gleich an den Boss wenden.

Andy


----------



## GiantKiller (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Ines schrieb:


> Also, um eines bitte ich jetzt allerdings:
> 
> Ich habe vor drei Jahren einen Zanderkurs bei Jörg Strehlow gemacht und seitdem ein gutes Verhältnis zu ihm, und ich habe ihn in all den Jahren nicht als jemanden erlebt, der sich damit gebrüstet hat, die Faulenzertechnik erfunden zu haben.





Die Startseite dieses Mannes wird Dich aber mehrfach widerlegen!!

Da wird klar ausgesagt, dass er die Methode selbst entwickelt hat.


----------



## Nick_A (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Ines schrieb:


> Also, um eines bitte ich jetzt allerdings:
> 
> Ich habe vor drei Jahren einen Zanderkurs bei Jörg Strehlow gemacht und seitdem ein gutes Verhältnis zu ihm, und ich habe ihn in all den Jahren nicht als jemanden erlebt, der sich damit gebrüstet hat, die Faulenzertechnik erfunden zu haben.
> Ich weiß, dass viele auf ihn aggressiv reagieren, ich tue das nicht und möchte nicht, dass das jetzt mit Sebastians "Verrennen" vermischt wird.
> ...




Hi Ines, #h

vielleicht hat er Dir gegenüber diesbzgl. sich nicht "gebrüstet" ... das tut aber regelmäßig in der Angelpresse, in Journalen, im Internet, auf Messen, etc. 

Z.B. in diesem schönen Balzer-Heftchen "Zanderfibel" KLICK MICH !

Da ich keine Texte kopieren will (Copyright )wiedermal eine grobe Zusammenfassung der ersten Abschnitte:

- Jörg Strehlow ist der (nach seiner Meinung) bekannteste Zanderangler und erfolgreichste Zander-Guide in Deutschland,
- dank *seiner* Neuerung / erstmaligen Idee zur Köderführung und Köderformen" haben unzählige Angler nachhaltigen Erfolg gehabt (den sie ohne ihn nie gehabt hätten ***LACH***)

- ER (und kein anderer ) hat mit der "Faulenzertechnik" ursprünglich den riesigen Bestand an Zandern in der Hamburger-Elbe erschlossen. |bla:
- und heute nutzen gaaaanz viele Angler *seine Technik * an ihren eigenen Hausgewässern, um super zu fangen (Zitat: " erfolgreichsten Art, Zander zu fangen" ... als ob das immer so wäre  )

Dann steht noch drinnen, daß *er selbst * mit dieser Technik praktisch die "holländische Form des Vertikalangelns vom Boot" übertragen hat auf die Angelei vom Ufer aus ... was natürlich ein Durchbruch war (Überspitzt: "Welcher selbstverständlich auf ihn zurück geht").

Wenn man sich alleine die ersten Absätze dieser Fibel durchliest, dann kann man ja wohl EINDEUTIG darauf schließen, daß alleine er es war, der diese Technik entwickelt hat ... was defintiv nicht korrekt ist, da er sie selbst von seinem "Ziehvater" (der dann nach Norwegen ausgesiedelt ist!) gelernt hat.

Mit fremden Federn schmücken finde ich einfach zum ... 

Wenn er sich damit rühmen würde, diese Technik in Deutschland populär und in der breiten Masse bekannt gemacht zu haben, dann wäre das ja ok ! Aber zu behaupten, daß er sie erfunden hat, ist einfach lächerlich !|rolleyes

Naja...und jetzt kommt halt von seinem "Ziehsohn" diese Geschichte hier ... paßt irgendwie !#q


----------



## AndreasG (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

So, jetzt mal wieder zur eigentlichen Sache!

Heute habe ich Antworten auf meine Anfrage, bzgl. des Artikels, von Herrn Hänel und Herrn Wendt erhalten.
Diese werde ich hier allerdings vorerst nicht veröffentlichen.
Herr Wendt hat ja schon etwas geschrieben und die Erklärung von Herrn Hänel bedarf noch etwas Mailverkehr.
Wenn alles Spruchreif ist werde ich es heir bekannt geben.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Mal was Grundsätzliches:
Was hat das "Faulenzen" mit einer irgendwie vermittelbaren "Technik" zu tun?
Beim Sport ist die Vermittlung von Technik ein hochbrisantes Thema, das gegebenenfalls jahrelang perfektioniert wird. Mein Gott, hier geht es lediglich darum, die Angel zu halten, zu kurbeln, zu warten, wieder zu kurbeln....
Man muss schon über ein gewisses Maß an Selbstüberschätzung und Selbstverliebtheit verfügen, wenn man diesen simplen Akt des Kurbelns (um mehr geht es nämlich nicht) als "Technik" verkaufen will.
Umso schlimmer, dass sich mit soviel Müll auch noch Geld verdienen lässt. Das ist ungefähr die gleiche Diskussion wie mit dem "Twitchen". Gibts da eigentlich auch schon Kurse drüber??? Einige Anglerleben lang wurde der Wobbler ruckartig geführt, bis ein "Profi" einen neuen Begriff erfinden musste - und plötzlich wird es zur Wissenschaft. Ich verstehe es nicht....#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Seid bitte so gut und denkt ein bisschen ans Thema. 
Die ganze Faulenzergeschichte hat mit dem Threadthema hier eigentlich nichts zu tun, ihr könnt dazu ja gerne eienen eigenen aufmachen, wenn ihr meint das sei nötig.

Und dabei  - wie immer! - auf einen vernünftigen Ton achten.
Danke.....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seid bitte so gut und denkt ein bisschen ans Thema.
> Die ganze Faulenzergeschichte hat mit dem Threadthema hier eigentlich nichts zu tun



Da hast du natürlich recht, das musste nur mal raus.
|gr:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dabei  - wie immer! - auf einen vernünftigen Ton achten.
> Danke.....



Kein Problem, 1mm über der Gürtellinie wird haltgemacht.
|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Wäre gut!


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

_Zitat:
                                                 Liebe Anglerboardfreunde,

natürlich ist es journalistisch unkorrekt, den Urheber einer Idee  
nicht zu zitieren. Die Hintergründe waren uns bisher nicht bekannt  
(daher Dank an alle Diskussionsteilnehmer) und ich kann die meisten  
Stellungnahmen absolut nachvollziehen. Als sehr kleine Redaktion sind  
wir auf freie Autoren und auf ein gewisses Vertrauensverhältnis zu  
ihnen angewiesen. Vor der Veröffentlichung von Beiträgen freier  
Autoren betreiben wir im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten auch eine  
redaktionelle Recherche. Diese kann aber Fehler nie ausschließen.  
Selbstverständlich werden wir die Sache in der nächsten Ausgabe  
richtig stellen und ich kann mich an dieser Stelle bei Ines nur  
persönlich und in aller Form entschuldigen.

Thomas Wendt

Chefredakteur DER RAUBFISCH
_ 

Nur ganz kurz eine Anmerkung. Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich in dieser Sache ein Telefongespräch mit dem stellvertr. Chefredakteur der kritisierten Zeitschrift. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es noch ein völlig anderes Statement. Es hätte der Raubfisch-Redaktion gut zu Gesicht gestanden, die im Raume stehenden Vorwürfe mit Ines vorab zu klären und nicht erst unter dem Eindruck solch öffentlicher Vorwürfe. Schade, Chance vertan.


----------



## Dart (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> _Zitat:_
> _Liebe Anglerboardfreunde,_
> 
> _natürlich ist es journalistisch unkorrekt, den Urheber einer Idee _
> ...


Da es ja scheinbar unbefriedigende Statements und Diskussionen schon auf direkter Ebene, unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit, vor ca. 2 Wochen gab, stellt sich mir als völlig unbedarfter Leser die Frage, ob hier im Nachhinein das AB nur instrumentalisiert werden soll?
Bitte um Aufklärung, evt. hab ich das Posting ja auch falsch verstanden, Uli.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## stichling-hunter (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ist auf jeden Fall ne Riesensauerei mit dem Storyklau!
Aber ist diese Art und ähnliche Auswüchse im Angeljournalismus nicht schon längst bekannt?!

Wie war das doch gleich mit dem Dropshot Hülße oder dem offenen Karabiner vom Hecht Beyer?



Nick_A schrieb:


> Wenn man sich alleine die ersten Absätze dieser Fibel durchliest, dann kann man ja wohl EINDEUTIG darauf schließen, daß alleine er es war, der diese Technik entwickelt hat ... was defintiv nicht korrekt ist, da er sie selbst von seinem "Ziehvater" (der dann nach Norwegen ausgesiedelt ist!) gelernt hat.


Weder Strehlow noch irgendein Ziehvater ist der Erfinder dieser "Technik"! das ist einfach Allgemeingut!
Als ich mit dem Gummifischen anfing und nur wusste man soll ihn durch die Rutenbewegung übern den Grund hüpfen lassen und dabei die Schnur immer gespannt halten, hatte ich damit anfangs natürlich meine Probleme und habe dann rein intuitiv ganz automatisch den Gummifisch erstmal über die Rolle hüpfen lassen da es einfach leichter von der Hand geht und dann nach und nach richtige Jigbewegungen eingebaut! Und damals hatte ich noch nicht im geringsten etwas vom faulenzen oder Zanderpäpsten gehört! Bin ich nun der stille Erfinder dieser Technik? Nein, natürlich nicht weil jeder(!) wirklich jeder normale nur etwas mitdenkende Angler genauso handelt und es somit eine allgemeingültige vollkommen freie und absolut simple Führungsmethode ist!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Bin ich nun der stille Erfinder dieser Technik? Nein, natürlich nicht weil jeder(!) wirklich jeder normale nur etwas mitdenkende Angler genauso handelt und es somit eine allgemeingültige vollkommen freie und absolut simple Führungsmethode ist!




Mein Reden. Aber das Verdienen von Geld mit heißer Luft gehört wohl gerade zum Zeitgeist.


----------



## BigGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mein Reden. Aber das Verdienen von Geld mit heißer Luft gehört wohl gerade zum Zeitgeist.


 
Na, wenn die Realwerte schwinden, da hat man doch keine andre Wahl...|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Dart schrieb:


> Da es ja scheinbar unbefriedigende Statements und Diskussionen schon auf direkter Ebene, unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit, vor ca. 2 Wochen gab, stellt sich mir als völlig unbedarfter Leser die Frage, ob hier im Nachhinein das AB nur instrumentalisiert werden soll?
> Bitte um Aufklärung, evt. hab ich das Posting ja auch falsch verstanden, Uli.
> Gruss Reiner




Reiner, das hast du falsch verstanden. Ines wurde immer wieder auf den Gecko angesprochen und wollte das hier jetzt richtig stellen. Das ich mit denen telefoniert habe, das hat eigentlich nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass der Raubfisch vom Verhalten seines Redakteurs durchaus kenntnis hatte und auch durchaus hätte reagieren können.

Da das Thema eh öffentlich ist und hier in verschiedenen Bereichen diskutiert wurde, kann von einer Instrumentalisierung eigentlich keine Rede sein, es sei denn man betrachtet die Veröffentlichung persönlicher Erfahrungen beim Angeln, in diesem Fall mit Angelmedien als Instrumentalisierung. Das würde aber die Idee solcher Foren wohl ad absurdum führen.


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

|bigeyes Bei den ganzen "ich kündige mein Abo" und "Nieder mit dem Raubfisch" Bekundungen hier im Thread wegen abgebrühte Wahrheiten verdrehende Journalisten frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso die Bildzeitung immernoch auflagenstärkste Zeitung ist.

Naja nix für ungut hauptsache wir werden unterhalten.

Gruss


----------



## Meteraal (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

da kann man mal sehen was uns da immer vorgelogen wird in den angelzeitschriften!!! Aber ich glaube da ärgert sich der Raubfisch ( die Redaktion ) jetzt sehr dass das rausgekommen ist!!! Irgendwann kommt eben alles ans Licht!!!


----------



## Merlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ich warte immer noch auf die Stellungnahme von Herrn Hänel.


----------



## bacalo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@ Ollek;
Naja nix für ungut hauptsache wir werden unterhalten.

:vik:

Tja, früher freute man sich, wenn neben dem berufstätigen Vater ein alter erfahrener Angler Zeit hatte, einen Jungfuchs unter die anglerischen Fittichen zu nehmen und  ich war begeistert, wenn ich was neues in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Tatsächlich - der Tipp  war/ist "fischwert". Man(n) war ich dankbar und zeigte es in der Form, dass ich die Köder (Würmer, KöFi´s usw.) für den alten Herr´n beschaffte. 
Eine Art Generationenvertrag.

Heute |kopfkrat, werden einem die Idee´n sprichwörtlich aus der Nase gezogen um diesen Wissensvorsprung zu vermarkten.
Zitat von Henry Ford: "Wer nicht wirbt - der stirbt".

Tja, wenn´s ums Geld bzw. den geldwerten Vorteil geht, sieht man im Schatten der Tugend das Laster hervorgrinsen|evil:.

@Ines

#r



Ciao
Peter


----------



## Dennert (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mein Gott, hier geht es lediglich darum, die Angel zu halten, zu kurbeln, zu warten, wieder zu kurbeln....
> Man muss schon über ein gewisses Maß an Selbstüberschätzung und Selbstverliebtheit verfügen, wenn man diesen simplen Akt des Kurbelns (um mehr geht es nämlich nicht) als "Technik" verkaufen will.


 
Treffender hätte man es nicht formulieren können. |supergri


----------



## duck_68 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf die Stellungnahme von Herrn Hänel.



Meinst Du der hat genug "Arsch inne Hose" und liefert da noch was vor dem WE ab?? Oder muss er das auch erst alles "gegenlesen" lassen


----------



## MINIBUBI (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Moin Moin
Hallo Ines
@ Alle die hier lesen und schreiben.
Ich und Viele die am 17.5 09 unseren BZA Treff dabei waren wusten das du dich zwar über den Bericht Geärgert hast .aber eigendlich darüber Standest.
Wir haben dich ja eigendlich bedrängt das an die Öffendlichkeit zu lassen.
Und das war auch gut so!
wie viele hier schreiben ist ihnen das Klauen und Zweckentfremden und Wiederholen in den Zeitschriften ein echter" Dorn im Auge".
Ich und die anderen wissen das du in keinerlei hinsicht irgend wie "Profit oder Anerkennung"erreichen wolltest.
Aber vieleicht wird durch dein kleines"Ärgernis" ein "Sturm" und die Angelzeitschriften besinnen sich auf die eigendlichen Aufgaben und wünsche ihrer Kunden.
Unterstützt wird das sicherlich durch die angedrohten Kündigungen der Abos.

Gruß MINIBUBI

PS: Ich habe mit einem Stück " BIFI" die mini salami. einen Dorsch gefangen.
Ca. 60 cm.
Nach einen doch sehr schwachen Angeltag auf der MS.Silverland 
Kleine, größere Pilker ,Gufi und beifänger  es wurde nichts gefangen.
aus Spaß habe ich dann das besagte Stück BIFI an einen Beifänge Hacken gemacht und den Dorsch Sofort am Hacken gehabt.

Ach so Das einzige was gelogen war ist das nicht "ich "sondern mein Bruder Rene den Fisch anlanden Konnte. Rene ist ein Typischer Nicht Angler.

@ Ines OPA darf das.


----------



## scripophix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

... und wie wird wohl die raubfisch-red. mit ihrem autor hänel umgehen ? ist der 'unten durch' oder reicht eine klarstellung und es geht später unverändert weiter ?

dazu steht jedenfalls nix in der stellungnahme.


----------



## theactor (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

HI,



> frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso die Bildzeitung immernoch auflagenstärkste Zeitung ist.



Gute Frage! 
Immerhin ist die BILD so ehrlich, sich selbst nicht mehr den ZEITUNGEN zuzuordnen.
Sie ist nämlich keine Zeitung -- und sie steht auch dazu: schon seit den 90er Jahren ist das Wort ZEITUNG unter dem Logo  "BILD" verschwunden. 
Irgendwie schon fast wieder cool --soviel Selbsterkenntnis...

#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

|uhoh:

Ich möchte jetzt nicht in der Haut von Herrn Hänel stecken. 
Der Mann hat sich selbst torpediert. Wer wird jetzt noch seine Artikel lesen???
Diese Frage wird sich nun auch die Redaktion stellen müssen und je länger dieses "Gewitter" hier anhält desto klarer dürfte die Antwort darauf ausfallen.

Dumm gelaufen würd ich sagen...


----------



## fkgth (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

passt mir leider ins bild, dass ich von diesem "fachjournalisten" gewonnen habe...
alleine auch dieser "reißerische" bericht in raubfisch 2/09 "hier geblieben"...mehr als grenzwertig das unverhalten...

aber die entschlossene und geschlossene reaktion hier in board läßt hoffen!

lalala laßt euch nicht verarschen

gruss


fkgth


----------



## Buster (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: die meisten Verfechter der "ich-ächte-den-Hänel-Theorie" werden auch weiter seine Beiträge lesen die in einer Angelzeitung veröffentlicht werden. Entweder weil uns alles "ums Angeln" interessiert oder aber um zu schauen ob man wieder eine journalistische Verfehlung findet.
Ich bezweifele auch das es von der Redaktion mehr als ein "dudu" mit erhobenem Zeigefinger und ein "sei nächstes mal nicht so blöd dich erwischen zu lassen" gibt.
Das soll nicht heißen das ich so einen unsauberen Journalismus fair finde, aber wer hat gesagt das das Leben fair ist ?!?
Die Tugend und die Redlichkeit werden heutzutage leider allzu oft auf dem Altar der Eitelkeit und des Profites geopfert.
Also sind wir nicht zu empört wenn nicht das große Rauschen durch den Blätterwald geht und Köpfe rollen und hören trotzdem nicht auf in unserem direkten Umfeld für eine bessere Welt zu sorgen.


----------



## Merlin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Meinst Du der hat genug "Arsch inne Hose" und liefert da noch was vor dem WE ab?? Oder muss er das auch erst alles "gegenlesen" lassen


 
Würde mich sehr wundern !!
Aber wenn er noch" die Kuh vom Eis " bekommen will, wäre das die beste Möglichkeit.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Sehr schön, endlich wird mal eine grundsätzliche Diskussion über die journalisitische Qualität der Angelzeitschriften-Redaktionen, oder wie es hier im Threat so schön formuliert wurde, die Angelgerätepresse, geführt. 
Ich bin selber Redakteur einer Fachzeitschrift (allerdings einer ganz anderen Branche) und habe mehrere Angeltitel abonniert.
In meiner Ausbildung habe ich einmal gelernt, dass ich mich in meinen Artikeln als Person zurückzunehmen und stattdessen eine kritische Distanz zu meinem  Thema aufzubauen habe.  
Ein journalistischer Grundsatz, den man in den Redaktionen der deutschen Angeltitel offenbar nicht kennt. 
In rund 70 bis 80 Prozent der großen Geschichten spielen neben dem Zielfisch und der "brandneuen" aber meisten alten Methode der Autor, egal ob fest angestellter Redakteur oder freier Mitarbeiter, die Hauptrolle. 
Die Gecko-Geschichte im Raubfisch ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür. Frei zitiert: Ich habe in der Spielzeugkiste meines Bruders, ich habe ausprobiert, ich habe gefangen ... dazu seitengroße Fotos von ich, Sebastian Hänel! Das kann es nicht sein! 
Der Name Hänel lässt sich dabei beliebig durch andere bekannte Namen ersetzen. Da fragt man sich doch, ob es außerhalb der Redaktionen keine berichtenswerte Geschichten und Methoden gibt. Regelmäßige AB-Besuchher wissen natürlich, dass das nicht so ist. Auch rund um das Thema Angeln liegen die Geschichten auf der Straße, oder besser gesagt,  am Wasser. Warum also nicht mit dem Leser ans Wasser gehen, statt Rubriken wie „Mit uns am Wasser"zu bringen.
Ein Erklärungsversuch: Geschichten aus dem wirklichen Angelleben lassen sich natürlich nicht inszenieren. Wir wissen alle, dass sich kein kapitaler Hecht, Zander oder was auch immer an den Haken zwingen lässt. Komischerweise wird in den, ich nenne sie mal redaktionsinterenen Geschichten, gefangen wie verrückt. Kommen Leser ins Spiel, sieht das dagegen schon ganz anders aus. Die Rubrik „Die Gastangler" ist ein deutlicher Beleg dafür. 
Ein letzter Gedanke: Absolut journalistisch bedenklich finde ich, wenn Mitarbeitern von kommerziellen Unternehmen wie den bekannten Guiding-Firmen in den verschiedenen Titel ausschweifend Gelegenheit gegeben wird, über ihre Arbeit zu berichten. In meiner Branche werden für so was Anzeigen geschaltet und als solche kenntlich gemacht. 

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## SimonHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

**Ein letzter Gedanke: Absolut journalistisch bedenklich finde ich, wenn Mitarbeitern von kommerziellen Unternehmen wie den bekannten Guiding-Firmen in den verschiedenen Titel ausschweifend Gelegenheit gegeben wird, über ihre Arbeit zu berichten. In meiner Branche werden für so was Anzeigen geschaltet und als solche kenntlich gemacht.*


*...da beisst die maus der anderen nicht den steert ab.


**Warum also nicht mit dem Leser ans Wasser gehen, statt Rubriken wie „Mit uns am Wasser"zu bringen.**

...schöne idee...nur geh mal hin zu den ganzen "experten"...wenn da der normale 0815-angler anfragt kannst dir die ausreden (wenn du nicht völlig ignoriert werden solltest) ja schon denken,warum es momentan schlecht ist angeln zu gehen.


----------



## florianparske (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal nachgedacht, dass egal ob dieser Diskussionshype jetzt einen positiven oder negativen Hintergrund hat, besagter Herr doch in aller Munde ist?

Die Medien zeigen immer wieder, egal ob positive oder negative Schlagzeilen, fördernd fürs Geschäft der Personen sind diese meist immer. Hauptsache man ist im Gespräch unter den Leuten und verschwindet nicht in der Versenkung....

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Vorschlag:
Zm diskutieren über allgemeines journalistisches Verhalten könnt ihr ja gerne nen Extrathread aufmachen. 

Damit die Geschichte mit dem Gecko hier nicht "verwässert" wird....


----------



## SimonHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



florianparske schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal nachgedacht, dass egal ob dieser Diskussionshype jetzt einen positiven oder negativen Hintergrund hat, besagter Herr doch in aller Munde ist?
> 
> Die Medien zeigen immer wieder, egal ob positive oder negative Schlagzeilen, fördernd fürs Geschäft der Personen sind diese meist immer. Hauptsache man ist im Gespräch unter den Leuten und verschwindet nicht in der Versenkung....
> 
> ...





ob negative kritik so förderlich ist,wage ich mal zu bezweifeln...und ein schlechter journalist ist schneller in der versenkung verschwunden,als er n "punkt" hinterm satzende setzen kann.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> Zm diskutieren über allgemeines journalistisches Verhalten könnt ihr ja gerne nen Extrathread aufmachen.
> 
> Damit die Geschichte mit dem Gecko hier nicht "verwässert" wird....



Werde den Vorschlag bei Gelegenheit aufgreifen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



florianparske schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal nachgedacht, dass egal ob dieser Diskussionshype jetzt einen positiven oder negativen Hintergrund hat, besagter Herr doch in aller Munde ist?



Nach der öffentlichen Hinrichtung, die hier stattgefunden hat, glaube ich nicht, dass S. Hänel als Autor weiterhin tragbar ist.


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Sein Ziehvater wurde auch genug in der Vergangenheit hingerichtet, und agiert heute noch in vollen Zügen !


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nach der öffentlichen Hinrichtung, die hier stattgefunden hat, glaube ich nicht, dass S. Hänel als Autor weiterhin tragbar ist.



Ich glaube das schon.

Ich sage da mal was dazu und ich denke, dass das in Ines Sinne ist.

Es geht hier keinesfalls darum Herrn Hänel als Person und als Autor zu diskreditieren. Das was jetzt hier passiert erinnert ein wenig an den Radrennsport, wo wenn einer beim Doping erwischt wird, alle laut schreien und der Fahrer für alle Zeit gesperrt werden soll, wobei er nur einen Teil der Schuld trägt.

Der Fehler den Herr Hänel gemacht hat, ist, das er eine Story aufgegriffen hat, die ihm zu wenig spektakulär und zu wenig unterhaltsam war,sodass er sie zwar jounalistisch unkorrekt aber durchaus spannender als die seinige mit entsprechenden Aha-Effekten bezüglich der Inspiration und des Fundortes des Köder gemacht hat.
Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus, das er mit dieser Haltung nicht ganz alleine darsteht.

Was an der Sache, aus seiner Sicht einfach dumm gelaufen ist, dass ist das die Story schon veröffentlicht war, nämlich hier im Anglerboard und das natürlich dementsprechende Rückfragen gab. Zudem ist er auf eine streitbare Frau gestoßen, die sich nicht alles gefallen läßt.

Trotzdem finde ich es vermessen hier seine berufliche Zukunft zu diskutieren oder in Frage zu stellen. Mal davon ausgehend, dass der "Raubfisch" angemessen reagieren wird und nicht nur Herr Hänel für seine weitere journalistische Zukunft aus diesem Vorfall etwas gelernt hat, ist eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas dramatisches passiert.


----------



## Merlin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nach der öffentlichen Hinrichtung, die hier stattgefunden hat, glaube ich nicht, dass S. Hänel als Autor weiterhin tragbar ist.


 

Ach was wenn ein bißchen Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist, ist alles wie immer.
Solange die Zeitungen gekauft werden wird sich nie was ändern.
Ein kleines Beispiel ein Kollege hat sich jetzt den Raubfisch gekauft :v weil er die Gecko Story lesen wollte. !!


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nach der öffentlichen Hinrichtung, die hier stattgefunden hat, glaube ich nicht, dass S. Hänel als Autor weiterhin tragbar ist.



Irgendwie wird bei mir immer wieder der Eindruck erweckt, als wenn viele User hier im Board das Anglerboard als die Lobby überhaupt ansehen. Gut, das Ab ist mittlerweile eines der größten Foren, aber auf die Gesamtzahl der Angler gesehen auch nicht viel mehr als ein Fliegenschiss und nur weil sich 30 Leute hier empört darüber äußern, wird da nicht gleich ein Autor abgeschossen.

Ich habe die Zeitschriften schon gekannt und gekauft bevor ich das AB kannte. Und vielen meiner Kollegen gehts ähnlich.....die kennen das AB garnicht. Ich kenne ne Menge Leute, die diese Zeitschriften kaufen und lesen, auf der anderen Seite kenne ich hingegen von meinen Kollegen nur einen, der sporadisch mal ins AB geht......und wenn da irgendwas über ne geklaute Idee steht, interessiert ihn das einen Dreck.

Ich finde die Art udn Weise auch nicht korrekt, aber man sollte sich hier auch nicht wichtiger nehmen als man ist. Ich bezweifel, dass ein Hänel oder sonstwer in der Redaktion wegen dem Vorfall schlecht schläft......da müssten ganz andere Kaliber als ein paar entrüstete Boardies kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Student (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ich finde die Art udn Weise auch nicht korrekt, aber man sollte sich hier auch nicht wichtiger nehmen als man ist. Ich bezweifel, dass ein Hänel oder sonstwer in der Redaktion wegen dem Vorfall schlecht schläft......da müssten ganz andere Kaliber als ein paar entrüstete Boardies kommen.




Wenn man der Zeitschrift und dem Autor unterstellt, mit dem bewussten Ideenklau Profit gemacht zu haben, könnte das auch zivilrechtliche Konsequenzen haben. Wobei ich Ines jetzt nicht so verstanden habe, dass dies in ihrem Interesse liegt. 

Dennoch wird der Verlag sicherlich überlegen, wie allgemein und zukünftig mit diesem Thema umgegangen werden sollte. Aus der Stellungnahme ist ja zu entnehmen, dass die "Recherche" versagt hat. Das wiederrum heißt aber auch, dass das Vertrauen zum Autor massiv gestört ist. Ob da jetzt einfach ein "Schwammdrüber" ausreicht - aus Sicht des Verlages (!) - wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Denn gerade auch aufgrund der vielen negativen Einstellungen gegenüber der "Angelpresse" (wie hier zu lesen ist), muss die Redaktion mit Nachdruck die Reputation bewahren.

Von daher verfolge ich mit Interesse, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ein letzter Gedanke: Absolut journalistisch bedenklich finde ich, wenn Mitarbeitern von kommerziellen Unternehmen wie den bekannten Guiding-Firmen in den verschiedenen Titel ausschweifend Gelegenheit gegeben wird, über ihre Arbeit zu berichten. In meiner Branche werden für so was Anzeigen geschaltet und als solche kenntlich gemacht.


 

|good:|schild-g

Diesen Beitrag kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben, Herr Kollege! Schade eigentlich, dass es nichts besseres gibt - sollen wir da mal ran?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Nach der öffentlichen Hinrichtung, die hier stattgefunden hat, glaube ich nicht, dass S. Hänel als Autor weiterhin tragbar ist.


 
Es wird ihm nicht wirklich schaden! (Und wenn er was draus lernt, ist ja auch alles in Ordnung!)


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@Transformator
Zumindest der Chef von Herrn Hänel nimmt dieses Forum ernst, was seine Breitenwirkung betrifft.


----------



## Fanne (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Jeder erntet was er Säät ! und das wird dieser Herr Hänel auch 



shit happens , keep Smile !


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Transformator
> Zumindest der Chef von Herrn Hänel nimmt dieses Forum ernst, was seine Breitenwirkung betrifft.



Mein ehemaliger Chef, sein Chef darüber und die Chefs darüber bis zur obersten Etage (ich war vor dem Studium beim magenta-farbenen Riesen beschäftigt) hat/haben uns auch immer erzählt, dass sie uns und unsere Belange ernst nehmen. Ein Jahr später bin ich Studieren gegangen, weil ich von meinem Gehalt bei dem Konzern kein mittelständisches Leben mehr hätte führen können. Jeder andere Mitarbeiter derselben Firma wird ähnliches bestätigen können.

Was ich damit sagen möchte? Das gesprochene Wort ist heute nicht mehr viel wert. Gerade Personen in gehobenen Stellungen (z.B. der Chef vom Hänel) werden dafür bezahlt, gewisse Dinge zu erzählen. Wenn es darum geht, ein paar Boardies zu besänftigen, muss man dann natürlich auf diese zu gehen und erzählen, was diese hören wollen. Wenn wir Glück haben, wird eine Richtigstellung gedruckt und fertig. Deswegen wird weder der Hänel noch sonstwer abgeschossen.

@ Student
Auf welcher Basis sollten rechtliche Konsequenzen gezogen werden? Das war vom Hänel nicht die feine Art und ich bin beileibe kein Rechtsexperte, allerdings sind rechtliche Schritte in meinen Augen da weit hergeholt. Wie bereits hier im Thread angemerkt, gibt es bereits seit Jahren Köder in Gecko-Form von namhaften Herstellern. Das der Gecko von Ines jetzt im ordinären Sinne ein Spielzeug war, spielt dabei doch keine Rolle. Beides aus Kunstsstoff/Gummi, das eine wurde halt Köder genannt und das andere Spielzeug. Damit hat genau genommen auch Ines nicht als Erstes die Idee gehabt. Und selbst wenn man Ines unterstellen würde, sie hätte als Erstes die Idee gehabt, gibts auf diese Idee kein Patent.
Es wäre fair gewesen, wenn der Hänel geschrieben hätte, woher die Idee stammt, eine rehctliche Verpflichtung besteht aber meiner Meinung nicht.

Eine Frage hab ich noch, da ich den Artikel nicht lesen konnte, da ich keine dieser Zeitschriften kaufe:
Hat der Hänel in dem Artikel explizit geschrieben, dass es seine Idee war oder schreibt er nur, dass er seinem Bruder so einen Gecko geklaut hat und damit gefangen hat?


----------



## Merlin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@Transformator.

Die Überschrift lautet: Dreht S. Hänel jetzt durch ?
( kann jeder für sich beantworten )

...." Ich wollte einen kuriosen , witziger Köder haben und durchsuchte dafür die Spielzeugkiste meines kleinen Bruders. Rasch würde ich fündig ein kleiner Dinosaurier
aus hartem ! Weichplastik ?? stach mir sofort ins Auge .....


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

@Transformator

Das war anders wird aber jetzt fast schon privat.

Er ist von sich aus auf das AB gekommen ohne überhaupt zu wissen dass ich da unterwegs bin.


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Irgendwann in 90er Jahren,gab es schonmal ein Aufschrei.
Wer die Profiblinker filme kennt weiß was ich meine" Ebro Kühltruhen voller Zander bis 1m" und eine bekannte Angelzeitschrift und eine bekannte Person.

Da wurde auch gegen vorgegangen und gewettert,ja sogar Beweise geliefert das Fangfotos immer wieder für verschiedene Storys genommen werden,das Bild ein bißchen bearbeitet und schon ist die nächste Hechtstory fertig,mit dem gleichen Hecht von letzten Monat.

Da wurde aufgedeckt was uns da vorgespielt wird,und was ist mit diesen Herren passiert???? richtig sie sind noch bekannter geworden und Profitieren noch mehr davon.


Und nochmal muss ich dazu sagen,das die damalige Zusammenarbeit mit dem P P Verlag immer noch die beste wahr.Es gibt hunderte Zeitschriften und keine ist besser wie die andere jeder hat seine Macken und Kanten,aber bei diesem Verlag wurde sich damals einer angenommen und man wahr immer freundlich und die Berichte wurden fast gleich 1 zu 1 übernommen.

Die Bild lügt auch nur,und jeder weiß es und trotzdem kauft oder ließt sie fast jeder regelmässig.


Also immer die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Nicht das ich das hier gutheiße aber nur weil einer oder 2 mist machen,heißt das nicht das alle Autoren sch...schreiben,es gibt genug Autoren die ihre erfahrung weiter geben ohne zu trommeln,nicht jeder der für diese Zeitschriften schreibt ist ein Lügner.
Und mal ehrlich die ein oder andere Story etc.ist immer dabei die einen weiterhelfen oder uns schmuntzeln lassen,ich kaufe auch keine Zeitschriften übers Angeln,aber das ein oder andere mal guck ich irgendwo rein.

Also bitte nicht alles über einen Kam scherren.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Kann gründlers Posting auch nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Ollek (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Bild lügt auch nur,und jeder weiß es und trotzdem kauft oder ließt sie fast jeder regelmässig.



|good: mal einer Meinung, denn man sollte nicht gleich die ganze Redaktion abstrafen und zur Hölle wünsche wegen einer Geckostory.

Denn wie Thomas schon sagte sitzen da auch vernünftige Bengels rum.

Gruss


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Gutes Posting gründler!


----------



## Ines (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



> Trotzdem finde ich es vermessen hier seine berufliche Zukunft zu diskutieren oder in Frage zu stellen.



Danke, Uli.
Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass ich in keiner Weise Interesse daran hatte und habe, Sebastian fertigzumachen. Und es würde mir leid tun, wenn ihn die Redaktion deswegen rausschmeißt.
Aber gefallen lassen wollte ich mir sein Verhalten auch nicht.
Von daher habe ich diese Geschichte erst nach einigem Zögern und vielen Nachfragen mit etwas Bauchschmerzen hier eingestellt - weil ich schon befürchtet habe, es könnten Empörungswogen bis hin zu einer "öffentlichen Hinrichtung" entstehen.
Das ist nicht in meinem Sinne.
Auch ein Mensch der kritisiert wird, auch hart kritisiert wird, muss die Möglichkeit behalten, seine Würde zu wahren. Da fand ich einige Reaktionen hier schon recht grenzwertig.
Ich finde es wiederum gut, wenn eine allgemeine Diskussion über journalistische Ethik in der Angelmedienlandschaft entsteht, und was mir im Grund an dieser Geschichte und ihrer Veröffentlichung wichtig war, ist genau dies: dass Journalismus nachvollziehbar und sauber bleibt. Und da ist diese Gecko-Geschichte offenbar tatsächlich lediglich eine Beispielgeschichte.


----------



## MINIBUBI (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Moin Moin
Punkt eins" Ines ist keine Streit suchende Frau!!!!"
Wie schon geschrieben wurde Inse von uns beim BZA am 17.5 dazu annemiert.
Sich mit Fremden Federn Schmücken ist nicht das was Zahlende Zeitschriften empfänger lesen wollen.
Das aber ein Autor damit Geld verdient ist schon der Hammer.
Für sowas gibt es "Tiernamen"
Ich gehe davon aus das der Name des Erfinders richtig gestellt wird.
Mein Vorschlag:
Und das von seitens Herr Hänel doch mindestens ,das Honorar ,für den Bericht für einen Guten zweck gestiftet wird.ZB. unsere Retter die uns aus dem Wasser holen wenn unser Boot mal wieder auf Hoher See mit kaputen Motor Treibt.


Da Herr Hänel wohl eingesehen hat das er einen Boock geschossen hat und Ines auf das Geld keinen wert legt ist es bei den Rettern gut aufgehoben.
Wenn mir so einen Versehen passieren würde,würde ich wohl  um meine glaubwürdigkeit zu erhalten das Doppelte Spenden.

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Merlin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Es ist doch richtig auf so ein Fehlverhalten hinweisen.
Ich will auch nicht das Herr Hänel sein Job verliert oder soetwas.
ABER:
Wenn jemand Mist macht , muß er dafür gerade stehen. !!
Ich hätte einfach erwartet das sich Herr Hänel hier bei Ines endschuldigt und dann
wäre die Sache aus der Welt gewesen.


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Transformator.
> 
> Die Überschrift lautet: Dreht S. Hänel jetzt durch ?
> ( kann jeder für sich beantworten )
> ...



Also wenn das so im Text steht, kann ich rechtlich gesehen Nichts finden. Er verschwigt lediglich, dass er bereits wusste, dass man mit nem Gecko Fische fangen kann. Diese Kenntnis kann er durch Ines erworben haben.....es kann aber auch sein, dass er vorher bereits Gecko-Köder der namhaften Hersteller kannte und diesen jetzt mehr oder weniger nur selbst nachgebastelt hat.

Wie gesagt, rechtlich kann man ihm nichts ankreiden, lediglich moralisch gesehen ist das Ganze natürlich verwerflich.

Zusammenfassend würde ich jetzt einfach mal sagen "Abwarten und Tee trinken". Ich bin gespannt, glaube aber nicht, dass deswegen Köpfe rollen.

Gruß


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Ja nicht das hier der falsche eindruck ensteht,ich habe damals auch einiges an Berichten für P P verfasst.
Aber darum nehm ich hier kein in Schutz,das waren meine Persönlichen erfahrungen,und andere Zeitschriften die ich auch mit Berichten kontaktierte waren da nicht so freundlich und interr.wie der P P Verlag.

Daher wie schon gesagt,nicht alles ist gleich schlecht weil einer mist macht.

Wenn einer Amok läuft sind wir zwar betroffen und fühlen mit,aber richten dann doch nicht jeden als Schlächter ab.

Und das hat nix mit zusammenhalten zu tun,meine erfahrungen mit dem Verlag,sind telefonisch wie schriftlich immer auf einem sehr freundlichen Niveu gewesen,bei fragen nahm man sich an usw.

Und da ich selber Selbständig bin,weiß ich wie schädigend so ein Vorfall sein kann,gerade in der heutigen Welt Internet,daher mein kleiner einwand,uns wird täglich soviel untergeschoben und uns Sachen vorgehalten die erlogen und erfunden sind.
Aber wenn mein Geselle A mist macht,kann ich nicht mein Lehrling dafür verhauen,oder wie ihr es drehen und sehen wollt. 

Von dessen daher,glaube ich das die Berichte Storys... in Zukunft genauso lehrreich oder auch nicht sein(ansichtssache) werden wie die ganzen Jahre zuvor.

Und ohne zu schleimen,wenn ich die wahl hätte ich würde immer wieder P P bevorzugen zum lesen wie zum Storys schreiben,die anderen fahren zum teil auf noch größeren Streitwagen und haben es nichtmal nötig zu Antworten.
Letzte Saison schrieb ich ein Verlag 3 mal an um eine Lüge klarzustellen über ein Gewässer,da kam nicht mal ne Antwort.
Dieses hab ich bei P P nie erlebt,im gegenteil.

Von daher ihr könnt ruhig weiter lesen im D R oder in der F&F,fehler und ausrutscher gibt es immer bei jedem im Leben.

lg


----------



## Student (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Also wenn das so im Text steht, kann ich rechtlich gesehen Nichts finden. Er verschwigt lediglich, dass er bereits wusste, dass man mit nem Gecko Fische fangen kann. Diese Kenntnis kann er durch Ines erworben haben.....
> Wie gesagt, rechtlich kann man ihm nichts ankreiden, lediglich moralisch gesehen ist das Ganze natürlich verwerflich.



Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ein RA da Kapital raus schlagen könnte, denn (betrachte bitte die chronologische Reihenfolge):

1. Ines hat einen Spielzeug-Gecko auf einen Jighaken gezogen und damit einen Zander gefangen, Beweisfotos mit Datum existieren

2. Ines hat diesen Gecko dem Herr H. gezeigt und deutlich gemacht, dass diese "Story" nicht ohne Nennung ihres Namens veröffentlicht werden soll

3. Die Fotos von Herr H. mit den Titeln "Gecko-Ines" etc. wurden im Zuge der Veranstaltung veröffentlicht und es damit nachgewiesen, dass er davon wusste (was bei Aussage gegen Aussage erst nachzuweisen wäre)

4. Herr H. schreibt einen Artikel, ohne Hinweis auf Ines, über den "Zufallsfund" des Spielzeug-Geckos in der Kiste seines Bruders, der ebenfalls auf einen Jighaken gezogen wurde und zu einem Zander führte. Aufgrund von 3. ist klar, dass dieser Artikel auf Ines und nicht dem kleinen Bruder basiert.

5. Dieser Artikel wird an eine Zeitschrift verkauft (!) und damit die Ursprungsidee von Ines ohne deren Zustimmung zu Geld gemacht

Theoretisch hätte Ines die Geschichte mit dem Spielzeug-Gecko am Jighaken für Zander (anders als fertige Gummi-Salamander oder Wobbler!) ebenfalls als Artikel an eine Zeitschrift verkaufen können, nun ist die Story im Sinne juristischer Berechnungen aber wertlos. Und dafür könnte man Herr H. bzw. die Redaktion mit Sicherheit belangen, wenn man dies wollen würde und einen RA beauftragt.

Wenn ich zu einem Patentanwalt gehe und ihm meine Idee erzähle, dann darf dieser auch nicht meine Idee als seine ausgeben und das Patent beantragen. Ebenso wenig darf ein Redakteur die Ideen anderer als seine eigene *verkaufen* und darum geht es. Es wäre belanglos, wenn er privat damit Zander gefangen hätte und diese Fotos veröffentlicht werden. Hier ist die Idee aber kommerzialisiert worden und dadurch sind m.E. Schadensersatzansprüche ableitbar.

Aber ich bin kein RA und Ines hat diese Absicht gar nicht, von daher Glück für die Redaktion und Herr H.


----------



## Ines (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

In einem Punkt hast Du allerdings recht, Student, auch wenn ich keine Absicht habe, das juristisch zu verfolgen:

Wenn ich in dieser gerade begonnen Zandersaison wieder einen Zander auf Gecko gefangen und ein verwertbares Foto zustandebekommen hätte, dann hätte ich die Geschichte gern selbst veröffentlicht, das ist in der Tat wahr. Das ist auch wirklich schade, dass das jetzt nicht mehr geht.

Aber den nächsten Gecko-Zander stelle ich dann wieder ins Board.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Wie Dennert ja oben bereits geschrieben hat, gibt es für dieses Verhalten ja noch andere Beispiele ...
> 
> Es ist wie im echten Leben, wenn die Erziehung der Kinder durch die Eltern mangelhaft ist, dann kann aus den Kindern auch nix werden ... bzw. die eifern ihnen dann schön nach !
> 
> ...







Geld verdirbt halt den Charakter,falls überhaupt 
vorhanden. |krach:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kulti007 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

hat er überhaupt einen kleinen bruder ;+#c


----------



## Ollek (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



kulti007 schrieb:


> hat er überhaupt einen kleinen bruder ;+#c



|kopfkrat Ich habe da ne eigene Theorie, ist aber etwas weit hergeholt.

Aber bei den ganzen mysteriösen Verschwörern seit einiger Zeit im Board doch plausibel.

|bigeyesInes ist gar nicht die die sie vorgibt zu sein, sie ist Sebastians kleiner Bruder.

Gruss#h


----------



## Acefish06 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Mein Bedauern an Ines.
Jetzt wirds aber extrem Langweilig.

Nichts neues mehr, auf ein Statement wartet ihr vergeblich und vieles wiederholt sich jetzt.


Hab Ihr nichts wichtigeres zu tun?
Immerhin endet die Zanderschonzeit in ein paar Stunden.(NRW)

Noch genung Zeit ein paar Gummigeckos zu kaufen.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Alex.k (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Eine Idee ist nur gut, wenn man etwas daraus macht! 
Ich habe Ihn eigentlich für einen ausgezeichneten Angler und Journalisten gehalten. Er hat wohl die Idee aufgegriffen, weil es nun mal nichts mehr zum Schreiben gibt, über Kunstköder. 
Nun in der nächsten Ausgabe wird es richtig gestellt, und gut ist.


----------



## kulti007 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ich habe da ne eigene Theorie, ist aber etwas weit hergeholt.
> 
> Aber bei den ganzen mysteriösen Verschwörern seit einiger Zeit im Board doch plausibel.
> 
> ...



soweit habe ich noch garnicht gedacht |kopfkrat 

... oder sebastian ist selber der kleine bruder und ines ist jörg s. #c


----------



## SimonHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

...vielleicht sind ja auch die illuminati an allem schuld


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

War klar das sowas kommt. 

Jungs bitte bleibt beim Thema oder ich muss diesen Thread ins Gelaber 
schieben bzw schließen. Beides würde ich nur höchst ungerne tun.


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Student schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ein RA da Kapital raus schlagen könnte, denn (betrachte bitte die chronologische Reihenfolge):
> 
> 1. Ines hat einen Spielzeug-Gecko auf einen Jighaken gezogen und damit einen Zander gefangen, Beweisfotos mit Datum existieren
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist jetzt, in wie weit sich der Spielzeug-Gecko rechtlich von den bereits vorhandenen Ködern in Gecko-Form unterscheidet. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sowohl der Spielzeug-Gecko als auch der Köder-Gecko einen Salamander/Gecko unter Wasser nachahmen sollen, liegt der Unterschied wirklich nur dabei, dass es sich bei der Version von Ines um einen "Eigenbau" (wobei sie ja auch nur das fertige Spielzeug auf einen fertigen Jighaken gezogen hat). Die Idee, mit einem Köder in Gecko-Form Fische zu fangen, war ja an sich nicht neu, fertige Köder gab es ja bereits.

Für mich bleibt einzig und allein der moralisch verwerfliche Aspekt. Wenn man bei sowas über rechtliche Dinge spricht, kann man auch die Frage stellen, was der Hersteller des Spielzeug-Geckos dazu sagt, dass "sein" Gecko in der Zeitschrift nicht namentlich erwähnt wird. Und was sagen die Hersteller der Gecko-Köder dazu, dass "ihre" Idee da als Neuheit verkauft wird?

Gruß


----------



## Student (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt, in wie weit sich der Spielzeug-Gecko rechtlich von den bereits vorhandenen Ködern in Gecko-Form unterscheidet.



Die Schöpfungshöhe ist hierbei völlig egal, denn es geht nicht um Gebrauchsmusterschutz oder Patente, sondern die Kommerzialisierung. Und die ist erfolgt und damit *hat*sich die Idee bereits als "unterscheidbar" von bisherigen Kunstködern und deren Berichten in der Presse gezeigt.

Aber da Ines keinen Rechtsweg anstrebt, ist die Diskussion hinfällig. Was wäre wenn gewesen? Egal. Ich bin auf die Reaktion in der nächsten Ausgabe von "Der Raubfisch" gespannt.


----------



## Alex.k (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Es ist nur eine Idee von Ihr gewesen, die Idee wurde nicht genutzt und nicht vermarktet. Es wurde nur über diese Idee berichtet. Ob hier der Name erwähnt wird oder nicht ist doch völlig Schnuppe!
Genau so kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, das es sowas schon sehr lange auf dem Markt in USA gibt, als Köder. Nur weil es hier in Dtl. nicht so bekannt ist würde ich nicht gleich als die IDEE ansehen.

Er hat von (Ines) gehört, hat es selbst erprobt und daraus eine Geschichte gemacht. Genau so kann ich behaupten die Ines hat es irgendwo im Internet gesehen und wollte die IDEE klauen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Was bleibt ?

Ein Schreiberling, der ein paar kleine Kratzer im Imagelack hat, die in kurzer Zeit wegpoliert sind. Eine Zeitschrift, die die Angelegenheit ( vielleicht/hoffentlich ) mit einer kurzen Richtigstellung in der nächsten Ausgabe aus Ihrer Welt schaffen wird. Einige aufgebrachte Boardis, die die Sache in ein paar Tagen/Wochen vergessen haben und sich über was anderes entrüsten. Einige Anglerzeitschriften, die weiterhin versuchen Ihre Leserschaft regelmäßig mit neuen Storys zum Kauf Ihrer Zeitschrift anzuregen. Wohl wissend, dass die wirklichen Neuheiten nicht mal einer einzigen Zeitschrift das wirtschaftliche Überleben sichern können. Tausende von Anglern, die sich diese oder jene Zeitschrift kaufen, wohl wissend, dass sie 99,9% des Inhalts bereits mehrfach und seit Jahren immer wieder vorgesetzt bekommen. Ein paar Dutzend Redakteure und Journalisten, die sich verzweifelt bemühen, altbekanntes so umzuformulieren oder mit einer winzigen Nuance zu schmücken, dass es den Eindruck von etwas neuem vermittelt. 
Es wird, nein, es kann gar nicht anders weitergehen. 

Ach ja, was auch noch bleibt ist eine pfiffige Anglerin die mit dieser ebenso ungerechten wie unabänderlichen Enttäuschung weiterleben und angeln wird. Sie ist die einzige, der diese Geschichte im Gedächtnis haften bleiben wird. Es ist nicht existentiell, nicht dramatisch, nicht weltbwegend, es ist einfach nur hundsgemein. 

Mund abputzen und weitermachen, Ines


----------



## hotte50 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sie ist die einzige, der diese Geschichte im Gedächtnis haften bleiben wird.



Interessante Aussage. Kannst Du das mal näher begründen ?

Soll das heissen, der Mensch behält nur die eigenen Negativ-Erlebnisse im Gedächtnis? 

WOW


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Idee von Ihr gewesen, die Idee wurde nicht genutzt und nicht vermarktet. Es wurde nur über diese Idee berichtet. Ob hier der Name erwähnt wird oder nicht ist doch völlig Schnuppe!
> Genau so kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, das es sowas schon sehr lange auf dem Markt in USA gibt, als Köder. Nur weil es hier in Dtl. nicht so bekannt ist würde ich nicht gleich als die IDEE ansehen.
> 
> Er hat von (Ines) gehört, hat es selbst erprobt und daraus eine Geschichte gemacht. Genau so kann ich behaupten die Ines hat es irgendwo im Internet gesehen und wollte die IDEE klauen.



|good:|good:|good:

So ist es. Mag vielleicht ein wenig Panne sein gegenüber Ines angesichts des Gesprächs, aber das war es dann auch schon. Ein Wunder schon, dass das Magazin da eine Stellungnahme bringen will.

Außerdem, wer sagt, dass der H. nicht schon vorher das ganze probiert hat? Nur weil er es im Gegenzug nicht offenherzig erzählt hat? Ist er dazu verpflichtet, in einem Smalltalk wahrheitsgemäß anzugeben, was und wie er schon gemacht hat?

Abgesehen davon, würde ich mal sagen, ist die ganze Idee bestenfalls nett. Ich selber empfinde sie ehrlich gesagt als Platzverschwendung in einem Angelmagazin. Es doch so: Man kann alles mögliche mit einem Haken versehen und an die Angel hängen, Hauptsache die Größe des Köders stimmt und er wackelt, schwabbelt, blinkt, macht Geräusche, was auch immer. Mit Glück fängt man dann was Beißfreudiges. Was aber noch lange nicht heißt, dass es nachahmenswert ist oder sich um einen neuen Topköder handelt. Ich selbst würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn der präsentierte Zander "regulär" gefangen und erst an Land mit dem Gecko ausstaffiert wurde (hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, aber vermute einfach mal, dass es ein Beweisfoto von H. gab).

Insofern...|bla:

Sorry, Ines, war nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



> Abgesehen davon, würde ich mal sagen, ist die ganze Idee bestenfalls nett. Ich selber empfinde sie ehrlich gesagt als Platzverschwendung in einem Angelmagazin


Es geht doch gar nicht um die Idee als solche, sondern schlicht um folgenden Satz in Ines erstem Posting:


> Er hat meinen Gecko sofort fotografiert und ich habe ihm gesagt, *wenn er darüber schreibt, möchte er bitte meinen Namen dazu erwähnen*.


Also die klare Aussage, dass er das verwerten kann, SOFERN er entsprechend ihren Namen erwähnt.

Er hat daraus eben eine "eigene" Story gemacht, wohl auch mit eigenen Fotos, so die Nennung von Ines legal, wohl aber nicht legitim umgangen...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht um die Idee als solche, sondern schlicht um folgenden Satz in Ines erstem Posting:
> 
> Also die klare Aussage, dass er das verwerten kann, SOFERN er entsprechend ihren Namen erwähnt.
> 
> Er hat daraus eben eine "eigene" Story gemacht, wohl auch mit eigenen Fotos, so die Nennung von Ines legal, wohl aber nicht legitim umgangen...



Wie gesagt, Thomas, wenn er das Foto von Ines' Gecko nicht genutzt hat, sind wir doch einer Meinung. 

Angenommen, er hat es von Ines das erste mal gehört und dann als eigene Story präsentiert. Das ist ziemlich Panne, da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu, aber das war es halt auch. 

Aber wie auch gesagt, kann der schon hundertmal einen Gecko rangemacht haben und es nur Ines im Gegenzug nicht erzählt haben. Wer weiß das schon?  

Und das ändert ja auch nix am Kern der Story - die ich persönlich in einem Anglermagazin nicht unbedingt lesen wollen würde, da es sich weder um einen "Geheimtipp" (was tun, wenn Zander nicht auf Kopyto beißen wollen?), noch um die Präsentation eines Topköders (Ist grundsätzlich fängiger als ein Kopyto!) handelt. 

Insofern ist "Idee" eben auch nicht "Idee" im Sinne einer Revolution im Zanderangeln.  

Ist einfach nur eine nette Geschichte nach dem Motto "Was mir neulich passiert ist" und damit eher fürs Board und drei anschließenden "Petri, Ines" geeignet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



> Ist einfach nur eine nette Geschichte nach dem Motto "Was mir neulich passiert ist" und damit eher fürs Board und drei anschließenden "Petri, Ines" geeignet.


Deswegen stand diese Story ja auch zuerst bei uns ;-)))))


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Es geht ja auch nicht darum eine revolutionäre Idee gehabt zu haben. Es geht um Absprachen und sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken.

Ich und andere waren ja nun mehrfach dabei, wenn Ines mit dem Gecko Zander aus dem Wasser gezaubert hat. Trotzdem brach da nicht sofort der Geckowahn aus.

Mach dir doch einfach die Mühe, die kleine Story im Board nachzulesen und interpretiere dann.

Übrigens hat es deutlich mehr als drei Petris gegeben.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Das der Gecko nicht die Welt verändert ist glaube ichj klar.

Das die Art und Weise in der dieser Beitrag verfasst wurde gesetzlich korrekt ist steht glaube ich auch nicht zur Diskussion.


Das dieses Vorgehen schäbig ist steht für mich trotzdem fest.


----------



## Lucius (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Leutz, was wundert ihr euch!?
Ich will jetzt nicht Politisieren und Philosophieren, aber in unserer Gesellschaft ist es doch mittlerweile Usus so zu handeln.
Egoismuss und Ellenbogen fördern den Erfolg, Banken, Wirtschaft und Politik machens vor, warum sollte da ein kleiner ,freier Schreiberling die Ausnahme sein!?
Wirtschaftlich ist die "Idee" nicht wirklich adäquat umzusetzen, rechtlich wird das ganze auch nur zu den Fällen gehören, die ein Gericht von wichtigerem abhält und das sowas eigentlich moralisch verwerflich ist, ist jetzt glaub Ich jedem klar,....
Rest in Peace, würde Ich zu diesem Thema und dem Thread sagen, oder!?

Greetz


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum eine revolutionäre Idee gehabt zu haben. Es geht um Absprachen und sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken.
> 
> Ich und andere waren ja nun mehrfach dabei, wenn Ines mit dem Gecko Zander aus dem Wasser gezaubert hat. Trotzdem brach da nicht sofort der Geckowahn aus.
> 
> ...



Hey, ich hab die Story schon begriffen. Aber angesichts dessen, welche Empörung hier aufbrandet und wie drastisch hier das "Vergehen" geschildert wird, muß man auch mal die Kirche wieder ins Dorf rücken. 

Damit wollte ich jedoch, falls mißverständlich, keinesfalls Ines irgendwas Böses. Da gibts mein Petri zu den vielen dazu...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ideenklau: So kam der Gecko ins Raubfischmagazin!*

Es wurde alles gesagt, jeder kann sich seine Eigene Meinung bilden 
und nach seinem Gusto entscheiden.

Eventuelle Stellungnahmen schieben wir natürlich gerne nach ansonsten ist
der Thread erstmal auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.


----------

